# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2019



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

Novembro começa como outubro acabou... com nevoeiro cerrado!  Há quase 24 horas que pelo menos o Porto ocidental se encontra coberto por um denso manto de nevoeiro. As bruxas e os seus amigalhaços devem estar a adorar... 

18,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 13:40)

Céu nublado 
Nevoeiro 
18,7°C
93% hr
Acumulados de 3,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (1 Nov 2019 às 14:37)

Enevoado mas muito pacífico (ameno e vento fraco) em Gaia. Chão começa a secar.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Nov 2019 às 14:42)

Já vinha era uns dias de sol pois o que já choveu ja foi muito muito bom.
Para ter este tipo de tempo amórfibo mais vale estar sol.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Nov 2019 às 15:42)

Boa Tarde e bom feriado,
Nevoeiro, chuva fraca com bastante tempo de intermitência, o vento também é fraco de S/SO.
Não sei o porque do aviso amarelo do IPMA, esperava mais precipitação.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Nov 2019 às 16:12)

Muito bom a nível de rega hoje





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 16:29)

No caminho ainda apanhei com umas belas células na zona do Porto/Braga.
Agora já estou em Espanha, na Ria de Vigo.  Por aqui, infelizmente, não está a chover.
Pelos vistos parece que a sul terão mais sorte desta vez: a ex-Rebecka vem aí.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:11)

Mapa das descargas elétricas das últimas 24h


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2019 às 17:30)

Boa tarde.

Sinceramente, olhando para as imagens de satélite, olhando para esse mapa da actividade eléctrica, o grosso da precipitação e da actividade convectiva deverá entrar abaixo do distrito de Leiria, distritos em que não há aviso.

Tenho neste momento 20,1 mm de acumulado, fruto da chuva noturna e matinal.
Apesar de tudo bem escuro, cinzentão, a tarde está calma, com vento moderado.
Aguardemos...


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Boa noite 
Dia de céu nublado 
De manhã chuviscos 
Tarde sem chuva 
Acumulados de 4,0 mm
Amplitude :
18,8°C de máxima 
Atual de 18,0°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Há bocado regressei a casa e pelo caminho apanhei 3 bátegas de água valentes, uma delas a 500 mts daqui, mas nada acumulei nesta última hora.
São aguaceiros curtos, muito vigorosos, mas muito localizados. A acompanhar trazem vento moderado\forte.

O *acumulado* está nos *22,1 mm*. É um valor simpático mas apenas isso. A previsão apontava para mais instabilidade.
Há 2 dias a previsão era simpática e depois caíram mais de 70 mm. Coisas...

Está ameno a esta hora. E muito húmido de novo, a diferença para ontem a esta hora é não ter nevoeiro.
A amplitude térmica resumiu-se a meros 0,7ºC! *Tmín *de* 16,9ºC* e *Tmáx *de* 17,6ºC*.

*Tactual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

Boa noite.

Os aguaceiros desta madrugada deixaram-me um *acumulado* de *9,7 mm*.
Neste momento temos algumas abertas, num dia bem mais luminoso que os anteriores.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tactual: 15,7ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*Votos de um excelente dia de sábado e dia de Finados.*


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde, 
Em Gondomar pouca precipitação hoje 
Somente 1,3 mm acumulados
18,1°C
85% hr
Pressão a 1010 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2019 às 14:45)

Boa tarde a todos, 
Hoje dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, apenas neblina encostada aos pontos mais altos. 
Chuva fraca, chuvisco de curta duração.
Vento fraco de S/SO/O. 
Mar bravo... 
POSIT: desde o corpo de bombeiros.
Bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2019 às 17:53)

Boa noite a todos.

Hoje é dia de aguaceiros e algum vento intermitente, fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas moderadas.
O *acumulado* é agora de *14,7 mm*.
Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva este domingo.
Os acumulado não deverão ser expressivos de acordo com o previsto, apenas mais chuva fraca\chuvisco, e algum vento.
A depressão "Amelie" é calminha para nós, está muito a norte para nos causar aborrecimentos maiores (tirando os que pedem SOL  ).

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2019 às 19:06)

E de repente chuva 
4,0 mm acumulados 
16,2°C
91% hr
1009 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

Acumulados de 6,6 mm
15,9°C
92% hr
1008 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

Mais aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 8,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2019 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

A noite trouxe a chuva mais consistente (persistente).
O *acumulado* está nos *21,1 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tactual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2019 às 00:50)

Boa madrugada.

Chove bem, com intensidade moderada persistente, acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.
O *acumulado de sábado* ficou nos *24,4 mm*.

Desde as 00h caíram mais *2 mm*.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Nov 2019 às 01:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Hoje é dia de aguaceiros e algum vento intermitente, fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas moderadas.
> O *acumulado* é agora de *14,7 mm*.
> ...



Olá Caro Aristocrata, Olá Caros Meteoloucos,

É verdade que a "Amelie" está muito a norte para nos causar aborrecimentos, o SO de França poderá levar esta madrugada com rajadas na ordem dos 130-140 km/h. Algumas rajadas moderadas por cá e alguma chuva mas sem stress. Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2019 às 01:46)

Boa noite 
Vento e chuva 
0,9 mm acumulados desde meia noite 
16,0°C
92%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2019 às 01:55)

Boa madrugada de novo.

A chuva continua, agora bem puxada a vento que se intensificou, uma ou outra rajada forte.
O *acumulado* vai nos* 5,1 mm*.

Quanto à "Amelie", como vai passar muito a norte, sofreremos apenas efeitos residuais da intensidade natural de um sistema destes.
Podia e devia baixar, entrar mais perto de nós - que se sentisse o efeito apenas na subida dos rios na parte sequiosa do nosso território.
É a realidade que temos e que mais ano menos anos mudará...


----------



## FSantos (3 Nov 2019 às 02:13)

Chove certinho, um regalo.


----------



## Gates (3 Nov 2019 às 02:14)

Cai certinha...


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2019 às 02:32)

Chove certinho 
3,9 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2019 às 10:48)

Bom dia.

Estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros. Estes são de momento fracos, tipo chuvisco.
O *acumulado* está nos *8,4 mm*.

O *vento médio máximo* foi de *29,2 km\h* (02.39h) e a *rajada máxima* de *41,0 km\h* (01.54h).


*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 87%

*​*Tenham um bom domingo. *Vou é dormir depois de mais uma noite de trabalho...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Dias consecutivos de chuva por estas bandas...
Mais um dia pachorrento à vista..
17°c
Céu encoberto.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2019 às 15:17)

Boas
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos 
Acumulados de 4,7 mm
16,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2019 às 17:36)

Continuem os chuviscos ou chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 6,7 mm
16,0°C
92° C
1013 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (3 Nov 2019 às 17:44)

Por Amarante está a ser uma tarde de chuva fraca mas certinha, tendo aumentado um pouco de intensidade na última meia hora.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2019 às 21:45)

Boa noite.

Aqui a tarde apresentou chuva, por vezes moderada, acompanhada de vento moderado.
O *acumulado* subiu assim para os *22,1 mm*.

O *acumulado desde o dia 1* está nos *68,6 mm*.

A noite apresenta-se com céu muito nublado a encoberto, por vezes com leve chuvisco. Ainda muita humidade no ar, tudo saturado. O relvado parece uma esponja gigante, a andar nele só ouço (é noite) água a aparecer por debaixo do calçado.
Com tanta água já posso regar à vontade a horta e a relva...

*Tactual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Votos de uma excelente semana! *


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 5,9 mm
92% hr
15,5°C
1011 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 10:57)

Acumulados a subir 
7,0 mm
14,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (4 Nov 2019 às 12:00)

Por Amarante tem chovido durante toda a manhã, maioritariamente chuva moderada, com alguns períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2019 às 12:29)

A estação de Cabril, na Serra do Gerês, nos primeiros três dias de novembro já contabiliza *138,9 mm*, sendo de destacar os 91,5 mm acumulados no dia 01.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 12:34)

Mandem lá alguma chuva aqui para baixo que nós também precisamos! 

O padrão tem sido favorável ao Noroeste, pena que não esteja a ser tão generoso com o Sul do País.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2019 às 14:02)

Boas tardes,

Mais um dia de chuva/aguaceiros com algumas abertas pelo Porto. ISEP segue com 12,20 mm acumulados.
Está frescote; 14,2ºC apenas.

Perto da uma da tarde ao atravessar a ponte da Arrábida vi um arco-íris muito baixo, logo acima da linha do horizonte, deste tipo, apesar de menor e menos intenso:




Rainbow Island 6 by Ragna Ólöf Guðmundsdóttir, on Flickr

Nunca tal coisa tinha visto.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de chuva persistente, com maior intensidade pela manhã.
Neste momento chove fraco, muito cinzentão o tempo por cá.
Está mais fresco que em dias anteriores.

Tenho visto os dados da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, e nestas situações de chuva estratiforme parece que sou mais beneficiado, tenho consistentemente valores mais altos de acumulados diários. Parece que o facto de estar mais perto da montanha ajuda.

O *acumulado* hoje está nos *19,8 mm*.
O *mês* segue com um *acumulado* de *88,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 93%
*​


MSantos disse:


> Mandem lá alguma chuva aqui para baixo que nós também precisamos!
> O padrão tem sido favorável ao Noroeste, pena que não esteja a ser tão generoso com o Sul do País.


Pá, traz lá um camião cisterna que a gente nem leva dinheiro pela água da chuva...

​


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 17:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> ​Pá, traz lá um camião cisterna que a gente nem leva dinheiro pela água da chuva...
> 
> ​



Ainda por cima a querer lucrar com a nossa desgraça!? Vamos ficando com as vossas migalhas, hoje aqui deve ter ficado por 1mm, que fartura!

Hão de querer Sol e não ter! E o pior para vós é que a luz do Sol não dá para concentrar numa cisterna como a água!


----------



## Between (4 Nov 2019 às 17:03)

Continua a chover, agora com mais intensidade. Chuva tão boa para entrar nos terrenos agrícolas.  Pela imagem de satélite os aguaceiros são para continuar. O cenário por aqui é este:


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 17:59)

Boas,
Por Gondomar aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 8,4 mm
Esta mais frio 
12,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2019 às 18:30)

MSantos disse:


> Mandem lá alguma chuva aqui para baixo que nós também precisamos!
> 
> O padrão tem sido favorável ao Noroeste, pena que não esteja a ser tão generoso com o Sul do País.


 Tal e qual, a Malta precisa é de chuva, o frio dispenso bem bons acumulados aí por cima, cá por baixo parece outra realidade lol

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2019 às 20:35)

Boas,

por cá já se ouvem os tambores.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Nov 2019 às 21:17)

Chove a potes na Póvoa de Lanhoso...


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

Boas,

por aqui *15.4 mm* acumulados hoje, de manhã,pelas 7:30 choveu forte durante uns minutos, o resto do dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros por vezes bastante intensos e sensação térmica baixa devido ao vento com rajadas.

Está bem mais fresco com 12.7ºc actuais, vento WNW 19 Km/h e 87% HR.

Novembro segue com *40.2 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento vejo alguns clarões ao longe, para os lados de Braga


----------



## 1337 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

Já trovejou por aqui


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2019 às 21:56)

Boa noite.
Por cá mais um dia chuvoso. Hoje notou-se uma descida acentuada da temperatura, mais durante a tarde.
Por agora não chove.

De quarta ao final da tarde até sábado ao meio dia irei estar pelas Penhas da Saúde e tentar dar um saltinho à Torre. Espero ter sorte com o tempo


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2019 às 22:15)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Eco vermelho entre Ovar e Sta Maria da Feira...


----------



## camrov8 (4 Nov 2019 às 22:19)

relâmpago agora mesmo


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Vi agora no lightining maps, boas descargas, vou à janela ver


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2019 às 22:27)

Parece que dissipou, foi um coisa rápida
Estou na janela e não vi nada, cheguei no momento da dissipação


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

Que chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Between (4 Nov 2019 às 22:47)

Grande carga de água no Porto


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2019 às 22:54)

Acumulado subiu para os 18.8 mm em pouco tempo, grande carga de água de chuva grossa e forte 

Temperatura desceu para 11.6°c.


----------



## superstorm (4 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Boas noites a todos... confirmam torvoada? Cumps


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Trovão 
Aguaceiro forte 
Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Vários relâmpagos a sul

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Dois trovões aqui perto.


----------



## superstorm (4 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Sem dados no lightning maps.... nao aparece nada.... daí a minha pergunta


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Boas,

Troveja pelo Porto. Há minutos parecia o fim do mundo, tanta água que caía. Foi interessante ver a quantidade de gente que apareceu nas janelas para ver o espetáculo


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Mais outro

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Ouço trovões


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Trovão 
Já ouvi 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (4 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Célula que há pouco descarregou com força no Porto  






Pelo radar aproxima-se mais chuva. Também se ouvem trovões.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

3 trovões acompanhados de chuva forte há uns 10 minutos 
Aproxima-se outro aguaceiro, já chove


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

Dois trovões 
Temperatura descida 
12,1°C
Acumulados 13,1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2019 às 00:20)

Aguaceiros fracos
Acumulados de 0,4 mm
12,4°C
87% hr 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2019 às 00:22)

Trovão agora


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2019 às 00:26)

Rajadas fortes de vento


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 01:27)

Boa madrugada.

Pois é...é com cada bátega de água.
Não vi ou ouvi trovoada mas houve quem dissesse que lhe parecia ter ouvido trovoada. Ou compro um amplificador auditivo ou então...

O *acumulado* de ontem ficou nos *25,1 mm*.
Não contava com tanto, pensei que teríamos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos.

Curiosidade quanto à precipitação neste novembro:
Dia 1 - 22,1 mm
Dia 2 - 24,4 mm
Dia 3 - 22,1 mm
Dia 4 - 25,1 mm.
Chama-se a isto CONSISTÊNCIA.

Está fresco a esta hora. De vez em quando temos aguaceiros fracos. O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Paelagius (5 Nov 2019 às 01:28)

Boa noite,

Apenas um registo, 180S 00:22


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 01:50)

O aguaceiro que caiu há pouco deixou-me *3,3 mm*.
Grão a grão...
Epá, ó chuva, vai para o sul que precisam de ti! Xô Xô! Vai lá passear um pouco...Eles agradecem.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2019 às 09:35)

Aguaceiros esporádicos madrugada e manhã
Acumulados  de  4,5 mm
Mínima de 11,3°C
Atual de 14,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Pela madrugada tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro mais intenso.
Em particular, na zona de Penafiel, um dos aguaceiros foi muito forte. Fiz um vídeo e, se estiver em condições (falta de luz?), depois coloco.

Há bocado mais um aguaceiro aqui em casa, com mais 1 mm a acumular.
O dia de hoje está com um *acumulado* de *11,7 mm*.

Nota-se hoje o tempo mais fresco, já vamos a caminho do meio do outono e é perfeitamente natural ver as temperaturas a descer - a condizer com a época de S. Martinho.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 19:18)

Boa noite.

Tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro fraco entre o final da manhã e início da tarde.
Entretanto pela tarde o sol apareceu, um regalo para os miúdos na escola que puderam jogar um pouco de futebol, após muitos dias de chuva e terrenos lamacentos.

O *acumulado diário* está nos *12,7 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está agora nos *106,4 mm*.

Lá fiz mais uma limpeza ao pluviómetro da Oregon. Apresentava algum pó nas conchas, mas menos do que pensava. Tudo OK!

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Nov 2019 às 19:58)

Boa noite, céu maioritariamente limpo com *10.5ºC* atuais. Humidade elevada


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2019 às 21:55)

Boas noites,

Hoje o dia foi fresco e com alguns aguaceiros, mais frequentes durante a manhã, alguns bastante intensos. O ISEP acumulou 11,70 mm.
Ao final da tarde algum vento junto ao mar, que se encontrava ainda bastante alterado:




Raging Ocean. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Ocean. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Raging Ocean. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Muita espuma também:



Ocean Foam. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocean Foam. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A noite segue calma, com céu limpo e 13,3ºC.


----------



## Between (6 Nov 2019 às 10:34)

Vai chovendo no Porto, chuva fraca a moderada, mas persistente


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2019 às 13:01)

Vai chovendo por Gondomar 
Chuva fraca
Acumulados de 0,9 mm
13,6°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento temos céu encoberto, vento fraco de SSO e chuva fraca\morrinhenta. Mas molha bem.
Já *acumulou* *1,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 95%
*​Belas fotos @João Pedro , o mar deve andar um espectáculo. Para pena minha não o tenho visto nestes últimos tempos...


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2019 às 18:36)

Chove com intensidade pelo Porto neste momento 

Quase nos 10 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas, a intensidade actual é de 24.8 mm/h


----------



## Between (6 Nov 2019 às 18:43)

Chove bem no Porto, agora com mais intensidade, depois de uma tarde de chuva persistente e fraca a moderada.






Bela carga de água antes deste evento acabar


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2019 às 19:15)

*11.6 mm* acumulados, vai chovendo fraco agora.

14.5ºc actuais, vento WNW 16 Km/h e 96 % HR.

Novembro segue com *60,8 mm *


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2019 às 19:38)

Boa noite 
Chove bem por Gondomar 
7,9 mm acumulados 
14,1°C
94% hr
1014 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite,
Choveu praticamente o dia todo, chuva não falta e humidade também não.
Acumulado: *15.7mm*
T- 14.5ºc
HR- 94%
hPa 1008
Continua a chover


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Nov 2019 às 21:56)

Não percebo nem nunca irei perceber tanto entusiasmo por estar a chover todos os dias de há 3 semanas para cá...
Mas pronto..

Mais um dia detestável com chuva persistente temperatura amena  trânsito infernal e muitos acidentes...
Amanhã repete a dose!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2019 às 22:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo nem nunca irei perceber tanto entusiasmo por estar a chover todos os dias de há 3 semanas para cá...
> Mas pronto..
> 
> Mais um dia detestável com chuva persistente temperatura amena  trânsito infernal e muitos acidentes...
> ...


Eu diria que é exatamente o mesmo motivo porque muita gente nunca irá perceber a frase presente na tua imagem de identificação


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Belas fotos @João Pedro , o mar deve andar um espectáculo. Para pena minha não o tenho visto nestes últimos tempos...


Obrigado!  Não tem estado mau, mas ontem esteve bonzinho sim 

---------------------

E hoje assistimos a um verdadeiro _crescendo_ pluviométrico pelo Porto, começou_ pianississimo_, e assim se aguentou até à hora do almoço, para então passar a _mezzo piano_, por vezes _mezzo forte_, para acabar num, não diria_ fortississimo_, mas perto; um _fortissimo_ vá, ali pelas 18h30 mais coisa menos coisa 

Foi, portanto, um dia bastante cinzento e melancólico pela Invicta. Acumulado nos 14,20 mm (ISEP). 
Manhã fresca com mínima de 11,1ºC e máxima a não passar dos 15,3ºC. 14,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Chuva chuva chuvinha...


A chuva traz alegria no ventre. A água é vida.
É demais? Não, não na presente conjuntura. Toda a que possa cair no nosso cantinho, venha ela. Há barragens para encher, há aquíferos à espera dela. Se podia ir passar uns tempos ao sul e ao interior? Isso era ouro para as gentes que lá vive, sem dúvida. Mas não somos nós que mandamos...


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um dia detestável com chuva persistente temperatura amena  trânsito infernal e *muitos acidentes*...
> Amanhã repete a dose!


Nisso tens razão. Mas muitos dos acidentes são evitáveis - óleo\água na estrada, velocidade excessiva, imprudência, manobras perigosas. 

--------------
Bem, por cá tem sido persistente como vem sendo hábito.
O *acumulado* está nos *12,4 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* "trepou" para os *118,9 mm*.

*Tmín: 7,3ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

vitamos disse:


> Eu diria que é exatamente o mesmo motivo porque muita gente nunca irá perceber a frase presente na tua imagem de identificação


Eu diria que desde 2007 anda a dormir...

Nunca mudei de avatar desde que registei no fórum e este avatar e apenas o gosto por neve e tempo frio porque para chover não preciso que chegue o inverno...



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2019 às 23:50)

Boa noite 
Chuviscos 
Acumulados de 8,9 mm
93% hr
1015 hPa
13,1°C

Máxima de 14,4°C
Mínima de 10,8°C
Total até agora do mês de novembro 
47,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2019 às 00:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo nem nunca irei perceber tanto entusiasmo por estar a chover todos os dias de há 3 semanas para cá...
> Mas pronto..
> 
> Mais um dia detestável com chuva persistente temperatura amena  trânsito infernal e muitos acidentes...
> ...



"Não percebo nem nunca irei perceber tanto entusiasmo por estar a chover todos os dias de há 3 semanas para cá...
Mas pronto.." 

O meu gosto pela chuva é muito simples, se vivesses aqui perto ias perceber o porque. 
Como também tens o gosto pela neve e pelo frio eu respeito, era desnecessária a tua "boca".
Além do mais estou a espera que chova mais, pois vou reflorestar carvalhos em zona baldia, eis o meu entusiasmo. O solo precisa de bastante água e humidade.


----------



## Pedro Matos (7 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Que valente saraivada caiu por Riba de Ave à coisa de 15 minutos.

Foram 5 minutos intensos 

Até colocava fotos mas não consigo fazer upload.


----------



## AJB (7 Nov 2019 às 12:21)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> "Não percebo nem nunca irei perceber tanto entusiasmo por estar a chover todos os dias de há 3 semanas para cá...
> Mas pronto.."
> 
> O meu gosto pela chuva é muito simples, se vivesses aqui perto ias perceber o porque.
> ...


Se é pela questão da plantação de carvalhos...o solo ja tem agua mais que suficiente para o sucesso dessa plantação!
Se é uma questão de gosto...ainda ja não se discute!
Eu ja ando farto de tanta chuva!
Antes que me critiquem...pensem...eu não critiquei quem prefere que chova até ao Natal!
Não ha só preto ou branco...ha o cinzento!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:48)

"#NowCasting#Trovoadas#Granizo#Saraiva
Chega o ar polar ao norte de Portugal, caem saraivadas no litoral norte.
Riba d'Ave, #Famalicão.
Enviadas por Zé Pedro."


----------



## Pedro Matos (7 Nov 2019 às 13:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "#NowCasting#Trovoadas#Granizo#Saraiva
> Chega o ar polar ao norte de Portugal, caem saraivadas no litoral norte.
> Riba d'Ave, #Famalicão.
> Enviadas por Zé Pedro."




Cá  estão as minhas fotos


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2019 às 14:25)

Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo há cerca de 15 min. 


Tava na estrada e a visibilidade era bem reduzida.



Antes do aguaceiro o céu estava bem negro, com a ajuda do sol que apareceu na altura.


----------



## Gates (7 Nov 2019 às 16:53)

Forte chuvada neste momento em Matosinhos


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2019 às 17:24)

Boa tarde, 

tempo frio por aqui com *10.2 ºc* actuais (mínima do dia). 

Vão caindo aguaceiros por vezes fortes como o que ocorreu pelas 17 horas que trazia alguma saraiva miúda 

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 17:38)

Estes núcleos em cima da Serra da Freita, ficava cheia de neve de certeza






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2019 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,
Sensação térmica baixa, juntamente com vento.
Tarde marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ainda se ouviu um ronco. 
Vento fraco a moderado de N/NO/O


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Trovão audível há pouco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2019 às 19:09)

Passou uma trovoada a SO. Ainda deu para ver alguns clarões.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Nov 2019 às 20:48)

Há pouco aguaceiro fraco, agora com a temperatura a rondar os *8* graus em queda gradual. À espera do próximo aguaceiro...


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

Boas, 

temperatura em queda, sigo com  9.3 ºc ( mínima do dia). 

O acumulado está nos *5 mm*.

Bem frio em muitas estações, sobretudo do interior Norte e Centro


----------



## Between (7 Nov 2019 às 22:31)

Chove com intensidade no Porto  Passagem de mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite,

Dia com alguns períodos de sol pelo Porto hoje, intercalados por aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Pelas 13h00 um deles trouxe também uma mão cheia de trovões 
Dia fresco, já com aquele ar _crisp_ do inverno. A máxima não chegou sequer aos 15ºC. Pelas 18h00 andava pela Baixa e soprava um vento absolutamente gélido 
Neste momento 9,4ºC por aqui, enquanto se espera pelo próximo aguaceiro  O acumulado (ISEP) está nos 7,4 mm.


----------



## Gates (7 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Às 20 caiu granizo em Gaia, ainda durou uns minutos.
Temperatura baixou dramaticamente. Já liguei aquecimento central


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2019 às 23:27)

Trovão 

Chove com intensidade.


----------



## Between (7 Nov 2019 às 23:28)

Ouvem-se trovões no Porto


----------



## Gates (7 Nov 2019 às 23:35)

Ui, neste momento tenho em Gaia os chamados “três pratos”: Chuva torrencial, granizo e trovoada!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

Muito granizo e chuva forte à beira mar aqui em espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 23:43)

O granizo que caiu à uns minutos aqui na esplanada em Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

A imagem radar do que aconteceu





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 23:54)

Relâmpago agora a Oeste de Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Nov 2019 às 23:55)

Chuva forte agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2019 às 00:00)

Trovoada agora mesmo a Oeste de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2019 às 00:08)

Aguaceiros 
Temperatura fresca 
Ainda ouvi trovão 
8,9 °C
90% hr
1017 hPa
Acumulados ontem de 6,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2019 às 00:11)

Área da Serra da Freita com descarga elétricas, deve ficar pintada de branco deve.
A serra da Gralheira mais a Este já tem neve






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2019 às 00:36)

Celula a entrar em terra






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia
Chuviscos de madrugada 
Acumulados de 1,4 mm
Está frio 
6,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia  Sol a despontar com céu limpo e *2.9°C *atuais...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2019 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem trouxe animação sob a forma de trovoada e de aguaceiros vigorosos com granizo.
Um que caiu entre as 14.30h e as 15h foi potente! Muito vento, muito granizo, e muita chuva a dado momento. A zona mais activa passou um pouco ao lado da minha estação e da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, senão os valores registados seriam muito maiores. Fazia parte da célula\conjunto de células que atingiu Braga um pouco antes.

O *acumulado *de ontem ficou nos *12,7 mm*.Levo um *acumulado mensal* de *131,6 mm*.
Na EMA o acumulado de ontem foi de 11,3 mm.

Esta madrugada esteve fria, com algum nevoeiro no final.

A *Tmín* cá em casa foi de *2,1ºC*. Na EMA a Tmín horária foi de 1,9ºC (amanhã já saberemos o valor final - Ai se fosse na MeteoGalicia! Poderíamos consultar os valores 10 minutais e saberíamos já o valor de mínima...)

Temos o sol a brilhar de momento. O que é bom.
O vento sopra fraco de O\NO.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2019 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado/ limpo com aguaceiros esporádicos fracos a moderados, sem granizo.
Vento de N/NO fraco a moderado.
Mínima de 5.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2019 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Está fresco sim senhor. Lá liguei pela primeira vez a salamandra para passar um bocado da noite com o calorzinho merecido.
O sol da manhã passou a sol por períodos tornando-se o céu parcial a muito nublado.
Pelo menos foi um dia mais luminoso - sabe bem!
Ao final da tarde tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro fraco na zona, num deles com pequeno (parcial) arco-íris.

Amanhã lá teremos mais chuva mas em geral fraca e de curta duração, tendo depois alguns aguaceiros. Apenas os dias frescos serão para manter nos próximos tempos. Tudo normal...

*Tmáx: 12,2ºC

Tactual: 5,0ºC
Hr: 89%
*​Hoje ao fim da tarde, um arco-iris parcial e um pôr-do-sol intenso:





Ontem, na Citânia de Sanfins, Paços de Ferreira, outro arco-íris parcial:




Como há muita humidade neste outono os cogumelos abundam:








As nossas amigas lesmas andam deliciadas por esta altura:


----------



## ampa62 (9 Nov 2019 às 00:01)

Boa noite.
Por Covas uma noite bem fresca. 6°C no momento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2019 às 09:07)

Bom dia 
Manhã de dilúvio...


----------



## Between (9 Nov 2019 às 09:14)

A frente vai entrando pelo noroeste português e vai-se estendendo a outras regiões. Por Amarante temos chuva fraca mas persistente.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia 
Já chove por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (9 Nov 2019 às 10:03)

Chove no Porto
Certinha!


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2019 às 10:04)

Merujal, Arouca
Serra da Freita

Pelos comentários penso que é uma zona a 900 metros de altitude +/-
Não tenho é a certeza que a foto seja de hoje!


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2019 às 10:26)

Continua a chuva 
Acumulados de 1,7 mm
11,7°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã bem molhada e fria pelo Porto, com chuva certinha puxada a algum vento. Acumulado nos 6,9 mm. 12,6ºC.


----------



## Between (9 Nov 2019 às 11:20)

Continua a chover, agora de forma moderada já há cerca de meia hora. Novembro com chuva a marcar presença diariamente, as verduras da minha horta agradecem


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 11:25)

Precipitação a "engrossar" e acumulados a subir: 9,9 mm.
Mais a caminho:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 11:55)

Chuvada 
15 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2019 às 11:56)

Chove forte pelo Porto


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2019 às 12:01)

*97.4 mm/h* agora de intensidade, que chuvada!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Chove torrencialmente 
20,10 mm acumulados.


----------



## Between (9 Nov 2019 às 12:12)

Chove com intensidade em Amarante. Nevoeiro cerrado também. Frente mais generosa do que estava à espera, pelo radar está é quase a passar, estendendo-se a outras regiões do país.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2019 às 12:13)

Chuva a engrossar 
Acumulados de 10,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 12:18)

Passou a frente e começa a clarear  22,40 mm acumulados. 

Um pequeno vídeo da passagem da frente por aqui:

Que siga agora para o sul do país, que bem precisa... vamos lá ver o que lá conseguirá chegar...


----------



## Between (9 Nov 2019 às 12:20)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 12:22)

Between disse:


>


Que belas couves que vais ter para a consoada com essa água toda!


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2019 às 12:24)

Já está a passar, e assim como quem não quer a coisa, *21.4 mm* acumulados  ( *22.4 mm* no ISEP)

12.8ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *88,8 mm*


----------



## Between (9 Nov 2019 às 12:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Que belas couves que vais ter para a consoada com essa água toda!








Não ficou muito nítido por causa do zoom, mas breve é mais água que couves!  Não me queixo  E os repolhos também não, que gostam muito de humidade.

Entretanto continua a chover, agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2019 às 12:32)

Between disse:


> Não ficou muito nítido por causa do zoom, mas breve é mais água que couves!  Não me queixo  E os repolhos também não, que gostam muito de humidade.
> 
> Entretanto continua a chover, agora com menos intensidade.


Maravilha!  Há ali algumas que já estão prontas para a panela 

-------------------------

Sol já a querer espreitar pelo Porto, sem chuva. Temperatura a subir, 14,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Nov 2019 às 13:29)

Nas zonas mais altas em Oliveira de Azeméis está nevoeiro cerrado






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2019 às 14:45)

Porto - Pedras Rubras ( IPMA) no pico da frente registou um acumulado horário significativo de 23.4 mm:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2019 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Muita chuva ao final da manhã também por aqui. Uma surpresa...
O *acumulado* está nos *20,1 mm*.
Bons acumulados em todo o litoral norte.
Agora estamos em regime de "aguaceiros". Vamos ver se é "regime" ou se virão mesmo. Para já ainda nenhum.

Pelas 11.30h tivemos um jogo de futebol em juniores (PFerreira-SCBraga) e este foi interrompido (adiado) 15 minutos depois. Deu no canal 11 - se quiserem ver é só ir ao comando e puxar para trás...

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## Pedro Araújo (9 Nov 2019 às 17:29)

Boa tarde, hoje tive mínima de 7.2ºC no meu auriol aqui em casa. A estação aqui perto registou com as chuvadas de hoje de manhã uns 43.18 mm até agora.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2019 às 19:14)

Boa noite 
Manhã de chuva 
Tarde de abertas
Acumulados de 11,7 mm
Máxima de 15,1°C
Mínima de 7,9°C
Atual de 12,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2019 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, 
Paragem para almoçar já em território português, em Valença do Minho. 
É curioso que parti de Viveiro, na Galiza com céu algo nublado (mas tempo seco, e com algumas abertas pelo caminho) e cheguei a Valença com "quase" nevoeiro. Apanhei este "nevoeiro" em Santiago e continua a morrinhar, quase 1 hora e meia depois!  É pena que isto não aconteça lá para os meus lados.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Nov 2019 às 16:33)

Boa tarde.
Por Covas tem sido um dia de chuva ligeira.
10°C e 10mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2019 às 20:40)

Boas
Dia de chuvisco 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados até agora de 2,9 mm
10,8°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito cinzento mas com "abertas" sem no entanto se ver o sol\azul do céu - clareava bastante mas os chuviscos não paravam.
Foram muitas horas de chuva mas sempre fraca ou chuviscada. Ainda continua a chover fraco.
O vento está calmo de momento. Soprou em geral fraco, excepto ao final da manhã, altura em que soprou por vezes moderado.
A temperatura teve uma amplitude de 2,9ºC apenas; *Tmín* de *8,5ºC* e *Tmáx* de *11,4ºC*.
O *acumulado* está nos *6,4 mm*.
O mês está agora nos *158,0 mm* de *acumulado*.

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 93%

*​*Edição: *Acumulado sobe para 7,4 mm (23.18h).
​Tenham uma excelente semana*.*


----------



## Gates (11 Nov 2019 às 09:00)

Passeio matinal sob uma morrinha muito leve. 
Vento quase inexistente.
15,5 graus de temperatura.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Nov 2019 às 00:13)

Boa noite. Mais um dia com 2 mm de chuva. Este mês já acumulou 155 mm. Ainda falta muito para bater o recorde de 2018: 444 mm. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2019 às 13:21)

Boas,

a chover certinho pelo Porto, chuva fraca  mas muito densa e persistente 

Fresquinho com apenas 11.7ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 13:23)

Boas
Começou a chuva fraca 
12,3°C
90% hr
Acumulados de 0,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (12 Nov 2019 às 14:23)

Chuva "miudinha" em Amarante, mas persistente. Nevoeiro também a marcar a sua presença.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2019 às 19:16)

Boa noite.

Chuvinha que é boa cai certinha.

Esta está a fluir lentamente para os rios e ribeiros do nosso litoral.
Os terrenos já estão saturados e, a partir de agora, tudo o que cai enche as barragens e também a paciência de quem está farto da chuva. Estão no seu direito...
São dias cinzentos - felizmente ontem de tarde tivemos "verão de São Martinho": o céu abriu e ficou praticamente limpo. Os foliões adoraram. 
Agora falta a neve para "dourar a pílula"!

O vento parece estar a aumentar de intensidade, a chuva também promete intensificar, nomeadamente no Minho.

O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *11,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Between (12 Nov 2019 às 20:10)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, continua a chuva fraca e persistente. Nas próximas horas a chuva deverá aumentar de intensidade, e de acordo com o previsto, espera-se uma bela rega durante a noite


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
a chover bem e persistente pelo Porto, o acumulado está nos *8 mm *até ao momento 

14.3ºc actuais, vento O 19 Km/h e 95% HR.
O mês segue agora com *104 mm*, nada mau para 12 dias


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 22:15)

Boas 
A chover bem por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 4,2 mm
93% hr
14,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (12 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

Chove com intensidade em Amarante


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

5,3 mm
A subir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 22:32)

5,9 mm
Vento forte e acumulados a subir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

6,6 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

7,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (12 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

Boa noite.
Chove intensamente por Covas.
34.8 mm acumulados e temperatura máxima atingida há pouco com 13.1°C.
189.7 mm acumulados este mês.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2019 às 23:40)

9,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2019 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Por cá o dia de ontem, 3ª feira, terminou com chuva forte\intensa, com o acumulado a subir muito rapidamente depois das 21h.
O *acumulado* ficou então nos *36,8 mm*.

O novo dia mantêm a chuva, o *acumulado* já está nos *2,3 mm*.

A temperatura foi subindo lentamente com a entrada da massa de ar muito húmida.

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, de O.

*Tactual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## ampa62 (13 Nov 2019 às 00:44)

O dia fechou com 39 mm por Covas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (13 Nov 2019 às 17:48)

Boa tarde, 

Mais um dia com pouca amplitude térmica (10,8ºC - 14,2ºC). De momento com 11,5ºC, 84%HR e 1016 mB.

Entretanto a barreira dos 200 mm de chuva já foi ultrapassada este mês com a chuvada desta noite. Para já são 201,4 mm.

A ribeira de S. João na Arga já tem um caudal significativo. (tenho de aprender a colocar videos aqui).


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2019 às 18:08)

Cenário brutal de frio pela Europa (Eumetsat - air mass). Tudo a postos?


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2019 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a chuva terminou ao raiar do dia.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *4,3 mm*.
Com este valor, vais-me desculpar @ampa62 mas acho que é um empate técnico , o *acumulado do mês* já está com *201,1 mm*.

 Ontem registei 36,8 mm, enquanto a EMA de Paços de Ferreira registou 27,4 mm.
Como gosto de verificar se a minha estação anda a medir bem, lá comparei os valores recolhidos no udómetro de *hellmann's* e no sensor da Oregon. Está tudo correto, anda perto de 1 a 2% de diferença entre os dois. Como tal, não tenho como suspeitar da fiabilidade do pluviómetro de momento. A localização deve explicar a diferença de acumulados...

A tarde apresentou abertas razoáveis, deixando o sol aparecer, sempre com vento moderado.
Neste momento o céu está a fechar, já antevendo a mudança que virá, substancial, fazendo a transição para a 2ª metade do Outono, mais frio.



Wisemaps disse:


> Cenário brutal de frio pela *Europa* (Eumetsat - air mass).


A Europa mais ocidental estará sob essa massa de ar frio, mas a Europa central terá um fluxo de sul pela curva do Jetstream no norte de África. A previsão aponta a uma subida "record" das temperaturas na zona da Alemanha, Polónia e Dinamarca.

*Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2019 às 21:33)

Boas 
Já chove por Gondomar 
12,7°C
87% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2019 às 21:57)

Parou mas deve começar mais logo com mais força 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já depois das 19h tivemos um aguaceiro fraco, sem acumulação. Mais umas chuviscadas após isso, está tudo molhadito mas ainda nem aperitivo é.
Estes próximos 2 dias serão de fracos acumulados, maiores no Minho\Alto Minho.
A primeira célula mais activa já está no Alto Minho. A massa de ar mais fria começa agora a aproximar-se do NO da Península.

Aguarda-se mais animação durante a madrugada apenas.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante agradável, ensolarado e ameno, hoje pelo Porto e quase sem precipitação. 
2,3 mm acumulados, máxima de 16,6ºC e mínima de 12,2ºC.

Durante a tarde o Atlântico já se mostrava moderadamente enraivecido, em antecipação ao que virá amanhã... 







Por agora ainda não chove, mas o céu já se encontra completamente encoberto por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Chove bem


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2019 às 23:15)

Rajadas vento
Chove bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (14 Nov 2019 às 02:38)

Caiu há pouco uma bátega aqui em Gaia... mas durou apenas dois minutos...


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2019 às 06:43)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros 
Temperatura em descida 
9,1°C
Acumulados de 5,1 mm
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

tempo frio com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, o acumulado está nos *10 mm*.

8.6ºc actuais e vento com rajadas fortes de WNW/NW. 

Há pouco mais uma bátega de água 

Massa de ar frio instável bem marcada a Noroeste da Península


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 07:43)

Relâmpago


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 07:48)

Grande bomba


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2019 às 07:50)

2 relâmpagos agora no Porto


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia,

Acho que ouvi um trovão à uns minutos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 08:02)

Fortíssima chuvada que se abateu pelo Porto.

Apenas 7.6°c agora.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 08:26)

Chuva torrencial com algum granizo agora e trovoada


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2019 às 09:40)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes 
Acumulados de 7,3 mm
9,7°C
1008 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2019 às 09:48)

Aguaceiro torrencial com algum granizo!  Está frio com 7,9°C agora mas à pouco, com o último aguaceiro, desceu até 6,9°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2019 às 10:34)

Boas,
Rajada de *77km/h* WNW agora mesmo.

Atuais *8.3ºC *


----------



## PauloCardoso1977 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:16)

Porto...Agora


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui já tivemos trovoada mas granizo não reparei, talvez junto com a chuva pois o barulho era bastante.
Certo é os aguaceiros no geral serem curtos mas vigorosos.
O *acumulado* está nos *15,7 mm*.

A temperatura é que pensava estar mais baixa, mas é o que temos nesta altura. Desce um pouco na passagem das células, lentamente sobe para a casa dos 10ºC.

*Tmín: 6,3ºC
Tmáx: 10,9ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:09)

Trovoada a nordeste de Águeda. A imagem de radar hoje não corresponde ao que acontece naquele momento, devido à velocidade das nuvens ser superior a 70km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

*Vias cortadas e telhados a desabar. Mau tempo faz estragos no Porto*
MadreMedia / Lusa
14 nov 2019 13:20

A Avenida D. Carlos I, na Foz do Douro, no Porto, está cortada pelo menos até sexta-feira devido às previsões de agitação marítima forte, indicou hoje a Câmara do Porto. A chuva intensa e o vento forte que hoje se fazem sentir no Grande Porto já provocaram o desabamento do telhado de uma casa, localizada na Rua do Freixo.

"Por precaução", a autarquia procedeu ao corte da circulação automóvel e pedonal naquela artéria ao final da tarde de quarta-feira, devendo a mesma permanecer interdita até, pelo menos, sexta-feira de manhã.

Segundo o município, "o restabelecimento do trânsito deverá ser efetuado logo que as condições do mar o permitam, após reavaliação da situação", que será feita na manhã de sexta-feira


Em resposta à Lusa, a câmara adianta também que "poderá existir a necessidade de implementação de mais condicionamentos - Avenida do Brasil, Avenida de Montevideu e rua Coronel Raúl Peres com desvio para a Rua do Padrão ou Rua do Molhe - a decidir mediante o possível agravamento das condições".

Hoje, a chuva intensa e o vento forte provocaram o desabamento do telhado de uma casa, localizada na Rua do Freixo, no Porto, disse fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores. De acordo com a fonte, encontravam-se duas pessoas no interior da habitação, que aparentemente “estão bem”. O incidente ocorreu cerca das 12:40, permanecendo ainda no local três viaturas e 12 homens dos Sapadores do Porto.

Contactada pela Lusa, Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto (CDOS) disse que o mau tempo tem provocado, sobretudo, a queda de árvores.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), os distritos do Porto, Viana do Castelo, Leiria, Aveiro, Coimbra e Braga estão sob aviso vermelho desde as 12:00, e até à madrugada de sexta-feira, devido à previsão de agitação marítima forte, com ondas de noroeste com sete a oito metros, podendo atingir 15 metros de altura máxima.

Na sequência deste aviso, os serviços municipais diligenciaram ainda o encerramento do acesso pedonal aos molhes e também da zona (passadiço) da praia de Gondarém, durante os períodos de preia-mar.

Antecipadamente, refere o município, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil tinha já providenciado a colocação de 38 maciços de betão na Avenida D. Carlos I, junto aos molhes, de modo a minimizar o galgamento das ondas para a via pública.

Esta colocação, acrescenta, é efetuada todos os anos, durante o mês de setembro, no início do período com maior agitação marítima, permanecendo no local "sensivelmente até ao final de maio, altura em que a agitação marítima começa a normalizar".

A Câmara do Porto refere que, em caso de necessidade, procederá à retirada dos habitantes daquela zona da Avenida D. Carlos I, tendo-os já avisado para essa possibilidade.

A situação está a ser acompanhada presencialmente pelo Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil e através do Centro de Gestão Integrada (CGI).

A autarquia recomenda à população que “tome as devidas precauções e apela ao respeito pelos perímetros de segurança estabelecidos junto da orla costeira e acessos aos molhes, mas também aos cortes de trânsito que poderão vir a ser implementados nestas zonas", referia a nota.

Recomenda ainda especial atenção na circulação, permanência e estacionamento junto a áreas arborizadas, devido à possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores, em virtude dos ventos fortes, e desaconselha o estacionamento junto da orla marítima.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...o-cortada-ate-sexta-feira-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2019 às 13:57)

Grande carga água 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2019 às 13:58)

Vento medonho por aqui como já há muito não via  Aguaceiro em aproximação...


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2019 às 14:41)

*9.8°C*, chove fraco


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

Boa noite,
Dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com chuva e granizo a mistura, trovoada.
Logo pela manha cedo, grande pancada de trovão. 
Continuam os aguaceiros e o frio.


----------



## FSantos (14 Nov 2019 às 18:38)

Um espetáculo para quem teve que voar como eu hoje.
Uma autêntica montanha russa.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2019 às 18:40)

Há pouco mais um aguaceiro breve com muito vento à mistura, numa altura em que o céu já tinha limpado e o vento cessado. Não espero mais chuva hoje...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 18:53)

"O vento forte provocou várias quedas de árvores por todo o país, e não poupou o Abrigo de Animais de Águeda, que agora precisa de ajuda para a reconstrução dos canil"




Alguns estragos que poderiam ter sido evitados, se este pinheiros secos tivesse sido cortados, pois ficam ainda mais debilitados e depois basta vir o vento para logo os mandar abaixo.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2019 às 19:47)

7 graus, a descer...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Boas noites,

Dia animado pelo Porto, com alguns "tambores" logo pela manhã para despertar  Alguns aguaceiros fortes foram engordando o acumulado do dia que está nos 15,20 mm. A _pièce de résistance_ do dia foram, no entanto, o vento e o mar... 

Tanto vento junto ao mar... uma das estações amadoras de Leça registou uma rajada máxima de 70,8 km/h. Foi por lá que estive à tarde e confirmo que estava uma ventania dos diabos; mal me conseguia aguentar em pé tal a força do vento.

Tirei meia dúzia de fotos para registar o momento:



Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A água estava completamente branca com tanta espuma.



Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Seas. Leça da Palmeira,14-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Neste momento não chove e está fresquinho: 9,8ºC.


----------



## Gates (14 Nov 2019 às 23:17)

A escola da minha filha que fica à beira-mar em Valadares foi evacuada ao início da tarde devido à agitação marítima... entretanto perto do meu emprego em Matosinhos caiu uma grande árvore e esmagou uns carros. Mau dia para andar na rua


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Nov 2019 às 01:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia animado pelo Porto, com alguns "tambores" logo pela manhã para despertar  Alguns aguaceiros fortes foram engordando o acumulado do dia que está nos 15,20 mm. A _pièce de résistance_ do dia foram, no entanto, o vento e o mar...
> 
> ...


Saudades de ver um mar assim , mas não por cá  Muito boas como sempre João 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia  Noite mais fria deste Outono até agora, sigo com *0.8°C. *Muito gelo formado devido aos aguaceiros de ontem...


----------



## guimeixen (15 Nov 2019 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

Passou agora aqui um aguaceiro que trouxe um vento gelado. A temperatura desceu para os 7,9ºC!


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2019 às 17:27)

*8.2ºC*, céu parcialmente nublado e vento com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2019 às 17:37)

Boa tarde,

dia frio pelo Porto com vento sempre presente 

Mínima de 6.4ºc e máxima de apenas 11.8ºc.

Neste momento 9.5ºc, vento moderado de N/NNW


----------



## guimeixen (15 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

A temperatura hoje foi sempre um sobe e desce com os três aguaceiros que passaram por aqui.
Este último fez a temperatura descer bem e como já anoiteceu, não subiu mais. Neste momento está nos 6,6ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2019 às 18:37)

Queria a primeira mínima negativa amanhã mas com este vento assim não vai lá  ainda com* 7 *graus e o céu ainda não limpou desde que caiu um aguaceiro pelas 17h30m.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Nov 2019 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, 
O primeiro dia sem chuva deste mês.
A máxima foi de 9,5ºC e a mínima de 3,4ºC. Neste momento sigo com 5,9ºC | 73%HR e 1012 mB.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2019 às 20:41)

*4.3°C*


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2019 às 21:37)

*2.6°C*, finalmente limpou e o vento abrandou


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje foi frio qb.
Claro, podia ser mais frio. O vento não permitiu uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura mas a sensação térmica foi bastante baixa.
Ao final da tarde regressaram os aguaceiros fracos aqui à zona. Ainda vislumbrei um arco-íris.

*Tmín: 4,1ºC
Tmáx: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 4,6ºC
Hr: 76%
*​Ontem dei um salto à beira-mar para ver a ondulação.
Estava forte, sim senhor. Estava bem agitado. Não como noutras tempestades, mas estava a ser bem puxado pelo vento muito forte que se fazia sentir.
Nota para a velocidade de deslocamento das vagas, muito elevada.
A crista das ondas quebrava constantemente, não nos dando aquela "beleza cénica" de outras alturas.
Deixo aqui vídeos, cheios de ruído ventaneiro - coloquei um lenço de papel dobrado em 4 em cima do micro do telemóvel, e mesmo assim é bem audível o efeito do vento.
Neste vídeo tive imensa dificuldade em permanecer de pé. O vento estava muito violento!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Actualização

*Tactual: 4,3ºC
*​Neste último vídeo vê-se a onda mais alta que atingiu a zona; já passavam 45 minutos da praia-mar (16h aprox.)


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2019 às 02:55)

*0.6°C *


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia, 

manhã gelada pelo Porto, por aqui mínima e actual de *3.7ºc* 

Vento fraco de E/ESE e 89% HR.

Céu bastante nublado.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2019 às 11:19)

Bom dia  Apesar de algum vento de noite, primeira mínima negativa deste Outono/Inverno, com *-0.3°C. *


----------



## Between (16 Nov 2019 às 12:11)

Manhã gélida por aqui   A vista de Amarante para a serra do Marão, com a neve bem visível nos pontos mais altos:


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2019 às 13:48)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Mínima mais baixa deste outono
3,3°C
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
70% hr
Pressão a 1018 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
Acumulados de 2,2 mm
Mínima de 8,9°C
Atual de 11,1°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Nov 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 
Chuva fraca.
Acumulado mês de Novembro de *166mm*


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2019 às 11:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Saudades de ver um mar assim , mas não por cá  Muito boas como sempre João
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo!  Estava bravo, mas não como já o vi por aqui noutras alturas, sempre bonito de se ver no entanto 

@Aristocrata quase que nos cruzávamos 

---------------------

E hoje o dia amanheceu escuro, cinzento e tristonho, com chuva miudinha a marcar presença. Acumulado nos 4,1 mm. Temperaturas bem mais altas do que ontem: mínima de 9,2ºC (4,4ºC ontem). 12,9ºC neste momento. Lá mais para o meio da tarde o sol ainda deve vir tomar um café à Invicta; cá o espero


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2019 às 11:55)

Boas 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 4,9 mm
12,3°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (17 Nov 2019 às 11:55)

Manhã de chuva moderada, intercalada com alguns períodos de chuva fraca   Durante a tarde deverá parar de chover. Neste momento, e observando a imagem de radar, a chuva mais significativa dirige-se para a zona centro.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2019 às 15:25)

Boas 
Já começa o céu a abrir 
Vejo já o sol entre nuvens 
Parou chover 
Acumulados de 6,3 mm
12,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 15:28)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Já começa o céu a abrir
> Vejo já o sol entre nuvens
> Parou chover
> ...


Olá amigo! É interessante, tem chovido bem mais no centro...


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá amigo! É interessante, tem chovido bem mais no centro...


Olá amigo 
No radar já dava essas indicações 
Que o centro iria ter mais ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (17 Nov 2019 às 17:35)

Depois da chuva da manhã, a tarde foi mais calma e surgiram algumas abertas. Aproveitei para explorar os montes aqui da zona.

Muita humidade nos solos.






Pinheiros afetados pelo fogo...






Sobreiros e carvalhos que deixam uma manta de folhas no solo e dão um ar lindíssimo à paisagem.










E como não bastava o ar puro e as lindas paisagens, a natureza ainda "oferece" coisas destas...

Tricholoma equestre, poucos, este ano está complicado encontrá-los.






E um belíssimo exemplar de macrolepiota procera, o maior que apanhei este ano.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2019 às 18:51)

Between disse:


> Depois da chuva da manhã, a tarde foi mais calma e surgiram algumas abertas. Aproveitei para explorar os montes aqui da zona.
> 
> Muita humidade nos solos.
> 
> ...


Este ano tem havido cogumelos com abundância 
O céu limpou a partir das 16h, avizinha-se uma noite fria


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

Dados de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2019 às 23:52)

*3.8ºC *


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2019 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

Na noite de 6ª para sábado tivemos por cá mínimas bem frias, com a EMA a registar *-1,0ºC*. Na minha estação registei *0,5ºC*.
Na noite de sábado para domingo pensava que teríamos mínima mais baixa, mas a entrada da nebulosidade só permitiu uma descida aos 5,6ºC cá em casa; na EMA desceu aos *3,4ºC*.
Esta madrugada a temperatura desceu aos *1,8ºC*.

A chuva...ontem tivemos períodos de chuva. O *acumulado* ficou nos *10,4 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está agora nos *232,7 mm*.

Temos neste momento bastante sol, agradável dia.
O vento fraco de NNE\NE.

*Tactual: 10,8ºC*
*Hr: 76%*
​Votos de uma excelente semana.


----------



## Between (18 Nov 2019 às 11:31)

Hoje temos céu limpo, um dia de sol bastante agradável, como é possível verificar pelo satélite. Também visível é a frente que vai trazer chuva a partir de amanhã.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo
Mínima de 3,9°C
Atual de 9,9°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2019 às 12:28)

Rico dia de sol para aquecer as casas!!!!
MARABILHA!


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2019 às 12:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Rico dia de sol para aquecer as casas!!!!
> MARABILHA!



Aproveita bem que amanha volta a chuva!


----------



## kikofra (18 Nov 2019 às 13:16)

As primeiras horas do dia


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2019 às 13:30)

MSantos disse:


> Aproveita bem que amanha volta a chuva!


há que aproveitar mesmo porque sempre a chover acabamos por ter 80% do trabalho parado...


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Nov 2019 às 19:17)

*4.9°C*  Teria uma boa mínima se não fosse nublar daqui a pouco. A de hoje foi de *0.6°C. *


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2019 às 19:29)

Boas, 
Manhã de céu limpo 
Tarde com nuvens altas 
Máxima de 13,5°C
Mínima de 3,9°C
Atual de 8,9°C
89% hr
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Nov 2019 às 23:49)

*3.6ºC  *O mesmo de ontem à mesma hora sensivelmente mas em subida devido à nebulosidade em aproximação...


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2019 às 06:45)

Bom dia,

manhã fria com céu encoberto, mínima de *6.1ºc*.

Neste momento 6.5ºc, vento SE 12 Km/h e 97 % HR.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,
Chuva certinha.
Vento fraco.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

Hoje tem sido um daqueles dias em que o radar tem enganado bastante, não batendo os acumulados com as imagens observadas. O acumulado de 2,5 mm (ISEP) é relativamente modesto. Dia daqueles que custa a passar, muito escuro e gélido, apesar das temperaturas nem estarem muito baixas; mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC. A HR, 96% neste momento, é que não ajuda nada... 

Ontem foi um dia bem mais luminoso e alegre, e como tal dei um saltinho ao Botânico para fazer alguns registos outonais, enquanto ainda há alguma coisa para registar  Cá ficam alguns para dar alguma cor ao dia 




Japanese Maple (_Acer palmatum_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer palmatum_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer palmatum_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Virginia Creeper (_Parthenocissus quinquefolia_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maidenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maidenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto Botanical Garden, 18-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje tem sido um daqueles dias em que o radar tem enganado bastante, não batendo os acumulados com as imagens observadas. O acumulado de 2,5 mm (ISEP) é relativamente modesto. Dia daqueles que custa a passar, muito escuro e gélido, apesar das temperaturas nem estarem muito baixas; mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC. A HR, 96% neste momento, é que não ajuda nada...
> 
> ...


Parabéns! Fotos maravilhosas como sempre!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 18:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parabéns! Fotos maravilhosas como sempre!


Obrigado Luís!  Muito fraquinho o outono este ano, mas há sempre aqueles que não desiludem  Ainda há por lá mais um ou outro por mudar a cor, para a semana dou lá mais um saltinho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 19:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje tem sido um daqueles dias em que o radar tem enganado bastante, não batendo os acumulados com as imagens observadas. O acumulado de 2,5 mm (ISEP) é relativamente modesto. Dia daqueles que custa a passar, muito escuro e gélido, apesar das temperaturas nem estarem muito baixas; mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC. A HR, 96% neste momento, é que não ajuda nada...
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pêlo  bocadinho que arranjaste para presentear a malta com um "arranjo" outonal   João  Belíssimas como sempre 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito obrigado pêlo  bocadinho que arranjaste para presentear a malta com um "arranjo" outonal   João  Belíssimas como sempre
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Foi pelo que me disseste aqui há uns dias  De nada! E obrigado 

--------

Chove bem agora


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 19:19)

Parabéns João Pedro pelas lindas fotos outonais
......

Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 4,8 mm
Máxima de 11,2°C (Dia frio )
Mínima de 5,8°C
Temperatura atual 10,1°C
93% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

Boa noite.

@João Pedro , que belas imagens nos trazes. Obrigado.

Por cá, hoje tivemos um dia bem frio, principalmente até final da manhã. Só após começar a entrar algum vento (fraco) é que a temperatura começou a subir um pouco, e amenizar a camada de ar frio nocturno que ficou mais à superfície.
Tivemos chuva, uma inovação depois do belo dia de ontem. hoje foi um belo dia mas um belo e desagradável dia de outono. Como deve ser! 
O *acumulado* é de *12,7 mm*.

Os mapas que o @Snifa deixou nos tópico das previsões a médio prazo fazem "sonhar" com dias verdadeiramente invernais até final do mês.
Se se aproximar das previsões teremos os rios e ribeiras a saltar de vez as suas margens e bastantes contratempos nas ZONAS DO COSTUME. Pois...

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,0ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 22:34)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns João Pedro pelas lindas fotos outonais
> ......
> 
> Céu muito nublado
> ...





Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> @João Pedro , que belas imagens nos trazes. Obrigado.
> 
> ...


Obrigado aos dois  De nada @Aristocrata 

--------

E a noite vai calminha aqui por este burgo em frente ao Atlântico plantado, a animação para já, e ainda bem, está mais para sul. Que assim continue por muitas e boas horas que quero ver aquelas manchas em PEP a desaparecer das minhas lezírias do Tejo! E as outras também claro 

5,6 mm acumulados e 11,8ºC neste momento. HR 92%.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

Chuva para Já parou 
Acumulados de 5,7mm
10,8°C atuais 
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 22:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado aos dois  De nada @Aristocrata
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


Eu e tu valores praticamente iguais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 22:45)

joselamego disse:


> Eu e tu valores praticamente iguais
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


É mais tu e o ISEP que é a minha nova referência desde que a "minha" de Lordelo desapareceu finalmente do mapa


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> É mais tu e o ISEP que é a minha nova referência desde que a "minha" de Lordelo desapareceu finalmente do mapa


Desculpa João Pedro 
Falo de valores de precipitação e humidade , temperatura 
Estão parecidas 
Costumo por vezes ter valores iguais ao ISEP

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Foi pelo que me disseste aqui há uns dias  De nada! E obrigado
> 
> --------
> 
> Chove bem agora


E graças a deus que és muito bem mandado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

joselamego disse:


> Desculpa João Pedro
> Falo de valores de precipitação e humidade , temperatura
> Estão parecidas
> Costumo por vezes ter valores iguais ao ISEP
> ...


Eu sei José  A "minha" estação é a do ISEP já que não tenho uma minha; aqui no meu prédio infelizmente não consigo instalar uma...


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu sei José  A "minha" estação é a do ISEP já que não tenho uma minha; aqui no meu prédio infelizmente não consigo instalar uma...


Não sabia 
A tua é top , ISEP
Comparo sempre com a minha 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 22:56)

joselamego disse:


> Não sabia
> A tua é top , ISEP
> Comparo sempre com a minha
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


É a mais fiável de facto, apesar de eu saber que o que regista não ser bem o mesmo do que aqui. É o possível


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Minha é uma netatmo
A ISEP uma Davis 
......
Temperatura atual 10,8°C
93% hr
1010 hPa
Acumulados de 5,7 mm
Recomeça o chuvisco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 23:27)

Chuva fraca 
6,0 mm acumulados 
10,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

Dados atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Acumulados desde meia noite 
1,5 mm
9,8°C
94% hr
1007 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 08:50)

Vamos ver se esta precipitação se aguenta para ainda render mais uns mm ao litoral norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Nov 2019 às 11:45)

Bom dia, 
Esta frente que passou trouxe relâmpago, trovão, seguido de chuva forte.
Continua a chover certinho


----------



## Stinger (20 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Trovão agora 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:54)

Trovoada em Espinho


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:57)

Núcleos roxos ao longo do litoral todo desde Viana a Cascais.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2019 às 12:57)

Boas 
Gondomar
Chuva 
Acumulados de 2,9 mm
11,5°C
89% hr

Radares estão  a dar trovão perto de Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:01)

Trovoada sem vento, fantástico

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:05)

Vários trovões, cadência 15 em 15 com relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:08)

Muita atenção a estes núcleos todos pois pode haver fenómenos de vento extremo muit localizados





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

Granizo agora


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2019 às 13:15)

Pesadelo sem fim a vista.
Chuva pois claro os solos estão hiper saturados  derrocadas e deslizamento de terras serão bastante prováveis...

Chuva 13c


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2019 às 13:30)

Boas,
Acumulados a subir 
5,4 mm
10,7°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

Boa estrutura agora mesmo em Espinho 







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2019 às 15:23)

Está mesmo por cima uma trovoada forte neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

A NO o céu está bem negro. Ouvi um ronco há pouco.


----------



## Stinger (20 Nov 2019 às 15:37)

Por aqui está assim.

Já agora alguém sabe dizer se é uma vespa asiática? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2019 às 15:39)

Stinger disse:


> Já agora alguém sabe dizer se é uma vespa asiática?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo uma vespa asiática!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:22)

Segunda ronda de chuva e trovoada a caminho de Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:36)

Trovoada em Matosinhos agora mesmo, célula intensa começou a entrar por Matosinhos


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

Grande relâmpago e trovão no Porto


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Pessoas neste momento no mar a fazer prática de Surf sem terem noção dos perigos, acompanhem https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/
https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:44)

Trovoada agora em Espinho, segunda ronda hoje


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2019 às 16:51)

Bela célula





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (20 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

Trovoada em Braga neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2019 às 17:58)

Atenção à condução em situações de queda de granizo. Já ocorreram acidentes no Minho...


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Trovoada de meter respeito em Estarreja, neste momento em afastamento. Já não via uma assim há muito. Alguns minutos de chuva forte com granizo miúdo. Chove fraco agora


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2019 às 19:53)

Esta estação em Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga já segue nos *319mm* este mês,* 44mm* hoje.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPESSE3/graph/2019-11-20/2019-11-20/monthly


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Situação calma hoje, tirando o trovão que ouvi entre as 16.30h e as 17h aprox.
O *acumulado de hoje* está nos *8,4 mm*.
*Ontem* terminei o dia com *acumulado* de *17,1 mm*.

Isto tem sido chuva dia após dia, numa situação pouco típica tendo como comparação os últimos anos.
Obviamente que temos os solos encharcados, muita água corre agora das nascentes, os solos agrícolas já começam a ficar empapados para algumas sementeiras. Mas felizmente os aquíferos mais profundos já estão a ser abastecidos, os tais que, mesmo que haja um ou mais anos muito secos, tem capacidade de prover água às populações e aos rios deste NO.

*Tmáx: 11,0ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC (Tmín do dia)
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2019 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia relativamente seco pelo Porto, com acumulados modestos — 5,3 mm — deixados pela meia dúzia de células que por cá se lembraram de passar hoje.
Apesar disso, os céus apresentaram-se bastante dinâmicos durante todo o dia, por vezes até com alguma trovoada para animar 

Tal como ontem, a sensação ao longo do dia foi de um dia bem mais frio do que realmente foi (ainda está a ser). Máxima de 13,4ºC e mínima de 10,4ºC. Neste momento 11,1ºC, 94% de HR, céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.

Uma mão cheia de fotos de hoje:



Stormy Day. Porto, 20-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 20-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite 
Esta chuviscar
O dia foi de chuviscos ou aguaceiros 
Temperatura máxima de 12,6°C
Temperatura mínima de 9,3°C
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
Acumulados de 8,2 mm
93% hr
1006 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2019 às 06:51)

Bom dia, 

aguaceiros por vezes fortes de madrugada, o acumulado está nos *8.6 mm*.

10.1ºc actuais, vento WSW 15 Km/h e 95 % HR.

Novembro segue com *153,8 mm*.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 4,0 mm
Temperatura de 9,8°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2019 às 08:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia relativamente seco pelo Porto, com acumulados modestos — 5,3 mm — deixados pela meia dúzia de células que por cá se lembraram de passar hoje.
> Apesar disso, os céus apresentaram-se bastante dinâmicos durante todo o dia, por vezes até com alguma trovoada para animar
> ...



Uma pessoa está sempre a dizer o mesmo, mas tu não nos dá hipótese, temos sempre de elogiar as tuas fotografias  Grandes apanhados! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 19:36)

Boa noite 
Dia com abertas  de sol
Apenas choveu de madrugada 
Acumulados de 4,0 mm
Máxima de 15,6°C
Mínima de 9,6°C
Temperatura atual de 11,5°C
Pressão a 1004 hPa
88% hr
......

No radar já é visível a frente que irá ser generosa  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 21:55)

Já está a começar a entrar. No radar já se vê chuva em Aveiro, Porto e Viana do Castelo...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma pessoa está sempre a dizer o mesmo, mas tu não nos dá hipótese, temos sempre de elogiar as tuas fotografias  Grandes apanhados! Obrigado pela partilha


 Sorry... 

Toma lá mais duas de hoje então, para treinares o teu autocontrolo 



Sunset. Porto, 21-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Obrigado Duarte 

---------------------

Dia seco e muito luminoso hoje cá pelo burgo, ao contrário da madrugada que foi ainda bastante molhada com 10,7 mm acumulados. Temperaturas muito amenas, máxima de 15,6ºC e mínima de 10,8ºC. 12,7ºC neste momento e céu encoberto, com a chuva já às portas da cidade. As próximas horas deverão ser interessantes


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Sorry...
> 
> Toma lá mais duas de hoje então, para treinares o teu autocontrolo
> 
> ...


Fabuloso!  Faltam as palavras...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fabuloso!  Faltam as palavras...


Obrigado Luís  A bonança antes da tempestade


----------



## Between (21 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Já chove no Porto  A primeira de muita que está prevista até sábado


----------



## qwerl (21 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Por aqui, após um dia de céu pouco nublado, já vai chovendo e o vento já vai soprando moderado. A imagem de radar está interessante...

Está se a compor uma bela noite de inverno à Litoral Norte


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2019 às 22:45)

Já acumula por cá  10,9 mm.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Primeiros pingos 
Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Registos sempre no topo @João Pedro , sabes bem  Tal como dizem os outros membros do fórum, é  impossível não nos manifestarmos com muito agrado em relação ao mesmos! Obrigado 

Bom evento 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:50)

Começa a chover 
Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

Início da frente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos sempre no topo @João Pedro , sabes bem  Tal como dizem os outros membros do fórum, é  impossível não nos manifestarmos com muito agrado em relação ao mesmos! Obrigado
> 
> Bom evento
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo 

As janelas cá de casa já "choram"...  11,2 mm.


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 23:17)

Já acumula por Gondomar 
4,3 mm
Agora e esperar e ver os acumulados durante a madrugada e amanhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 23:23)

4,7mm
A subir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 23:43)

5,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2019 às 00:03)

Chuva puxada a vento.
Vento moderado 25.6km/h S/SO
T 12.6°C
HR 79%
Rain rate 1.2mm/h

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 00:36)

Vento e chuva a engrossar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 06:01)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
Vento 
Acumulados 9,9 mm
12,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 06:42)

Pressão baixa 
991 hPa
11,6 mm acumulados 
Chuva e vento com rajadas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 07:15)

Chuva por vezes forte 
Rajadas vento 
Pressão 991 hPa
94% hr
Acumulados de 13,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

a chover com força pelo Porto, *16.8 mm* acumulados. 

Vento SW 32 Km/h com rajadas fortes, 13.7ºc actuais e 95% HR, pressão baixa com 989.7 hpa.

Acumulado mensal a subir para os *171,4 mm* 

Provavelmente, e com a chuva prevista para os próximos dias, será mais um mês acima dos 200 mm


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 08:20)

*57.2mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga desde as 0h, mês às portas dos 400mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2019 às 08:36)

Nickname disse:


> *57.2mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga desde as 0h, mês às portas dos 400mm.



Valores brutais!!
Há uma estação netatmo em Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500mts) que hoje leva 51 mm, e o mensal é de 415 mm.
Não sei se estarão correctos os valores, mas até acredito que sim pois aquela área chove a potes.


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 08:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valores brutais!!
> Há uma estação netatmo em Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500mts) que hoje leva 51 mm, e o mensal é de 415 mm.
> Não sei se estarão correctos os valores, mas até acredito que sim pois aquela área chove a potes.



Acredito que sim, que os valores de ambas as estações estão correctos.
Sever do Vouga é das zonas mais chuvosas do país (exceptuando a zona da Serra do Gerês)


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

Bom dia,
Pelo Porto já em período de pós-frontal, acumulado nos 21,6 mm. Agora é a lotaria com, talvez, direito a alguma Aguardemos 
Temperaturas novamente amenas; 14,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 11:50)

Boas,
Por Gondomar 
Agora o pós frontal 
Acumulados de 18,6 mm
Temperatura de 14,2°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2019 às 11:51)

Trovão agora 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

Depois de um início de manhã bem chuvoso, com chuva puxada a vento, a tarde começa com um aguaceiro bem jeitoso. O vento também sopra moderado com rajadas.
O *acumulado* diário está agora nos *36,8 mm*. Nada mau! Mas esperava mais. O bom disto é verificar que a chuva forte desceu para onde está a ser necessária.
*Tactual: 12,2°C
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2019 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,
Evento marcado pelo vento moderado durante a madrugada com alguma chuva.
Caiu a instantes um aguaceiro moderado.
T- 13.8°C
HR- 84%
VV- 13.3km/h 
D.V-O 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (22 Nov 2019 às 15:07)

Boa tarde, 

Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa uma manhã mais serena.

A chuva voltou de tarde registando-se agora um acumulado de 31.5 mm. 

Temperatura: 11,6ºC e HR: 95%.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Aguaceiro
20,0 mm acumulados 
14,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (22 Nov 2019 às 16:07)

Chove intensamente em Amarante, muito vento também!


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:13)

Continua aguaceiros 
21,3 mm acumulados
Temperatura a descer 
13,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2019 às 17:16)

Dia invernoso por Braga com céu plúmbeo e chuva moderada a forte empurrada por rajadas de vento.


----------



## PauloCardoso1977 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:43)

Faculdade Economia Porto


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 19:47)

*88.7mm *em Pessegueiro do Vouga

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPESSE3

Pode parecer exagerado, mas uma estação 15km para o interior(já mais resguardada das influências atlânticas) segue também nos 75mm.


----------



## Between (22 Nov 2019 às 20:01)

Dia completamente invernal por Amarante. Chuva moderada de momento, com bastante vento.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2019 às 20:04)

Boas,

por aqui *25.8 mm* acumulados, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros 

Neste momento 11.9ºc , vento W 37 Km/h e 89% HR, pressão já em subida com 994.9 hpa.

*180.4 mm *este mês.

*407.0 mm* desde  dia 01/10/2019, ou seja, em pouco mais de mês e meio


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 20:11)

Boas,
Por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 21,7 mm 
(contava um pouco mais )
Ainda vai caindo por vezes aguaceiros fracos
Temperatura de 12,2°C
87% hr
Pressão em subida 994 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2019 às 20:12)

Deu para ver 2 clarões para espinho há coisa de 20 minutos

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Pela tarde tivemos mais alguns aguaceiros, dois com vento mais forte, assim como precipitação também mais forte.
O *acumulado* está nos *45,5 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu assim para os *307,6 mm*.
Desde o dia 1 de outubro, quanto ao *ano hidrológico*, já a acumulação está nos *632,8 mm*. Nada mau!

A rajada máxima de vento foi de 46,1 km\h às 19.41h.

Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas...

Esta estação, que apenas tem funcionado de forma intermitente ao longo deste ano, acumulou 48,5 mm. Fica a cerca de 3\4 km daqui: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I13SEROA5

Deixo este vídeo de uma nascente granítica, bem no meio da penedia, aqui no Monte do Pilar, na minha freguesia, a cerca de 500 mts de altitude. Há muita água na serra.

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 21:26)

Aguaceiro fraco por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 21,9 mm
11,8°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

Resumo do dia de hoje ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

Snifa disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão


Parece-me que te pareceu bem. Eu também me parece que o ouvi 

-------------------------

Tarde de aguaceiros, por vezes bastante intensos, pelo Porto. 27,4 mm acumulados. Vento muito frio por vezes.
Algumas células ainda, aparentemente, a caminho. 12,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2019 às 22:15)

Vento moderado e constante de Oeste.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

Aguaceiro moderado.
Até a luz foi abaixo durante uns minutos


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 00:19)

Aguaceiros por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 1,3 mm
11,8°C
Pressão a 998 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2019 às 00:45)

T-11.8°C
HR-68%
D.V-O
V.V- 2.4km/h
Boa noite a todos

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros fracos por Gondomar 
2,2 mm acumulados 
10,6°C 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2019 às 09:12)

Bom dia, 
Noite de aguaceiros.
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco/moderado de N/NO.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 10:41)

Gondomar 
Aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm
12,7°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Nov 2019 às 10:45)

Aguaceiro torrencial há cerca de 10 minutos


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 16:17)

Dados de Gondomar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2019 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Dia mais calmo hoje, com alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo da madrugada e manhã.
Pela tarde um ou outro aguaceiro muito fraco.
De manhã os arco-íris sucediam-se. É raro ver tantos em tão pouco tempo.

O *acumulado* de hoje é de *5,3 mm*.
O *valor mensal* é agora de *315 mm*. Mais 10 mm e igualo o valor de outubro...

Enorme corte da precipitação prevista até final do mês.
De uma situação em 10 dias, a meio da semana, em que as previsões apontavam para valores acumulados de 150 a mais de 300 mm no nosso litoral, agora provavelmente teremos valores inferiores a 100 mm na maior parte do território do nosso cantinho.
Não que necessitemos de mais chuva de momento, mas é sinal que nem o sul  e o interior terão a sua chuva tão necessária. 

A noite segue fresca, com vento calmo e céu praticamente limpa.

*Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 87%
*​Deixo aqui um vídeo, captado ontem, no Parque Urbano de Meixomil, onde passa o Rio Eiriz, na passagem de uma célula. O vento soprou com rajadas, a precipitação nesse momento até foi fraca.
Belas cores outonais neste pequeno e simpático parque ribeirinho, bom para passar um bom bocado.

Rio Eiriz quando se divide à entrada do Parque:
Muita folhagem multicolor:

Monte do Pilar a 500 mts de altitude, aqui na minha freguesia, no dia de ontem. Muito cinzenta a tarde, com pouca luz e obtidas as fotos com telemóvel.
Parque de merendas, com muitos sobreiros, e com muita humidade. Excelente a presença de cogumelos.
E muita água a escorrer pela montanha.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2019 às 12:05)

Boas
Vai pingando por Gondomar 
0,5 mm
12,5°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2019 às 17:13)

Boas
Chuva moderada 
13,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2019 às 17:25)

A estação netatmo de Castanheira, Paredes de  Coura (cota 500mts) segue neste momento com 16 mm.
O mensal vai nos 458 mm, que brutalidade. Até ao final do mês deve passar dos 500 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

Boa tarde/noite
Tarde invernal com chuva fraca a moderada. 
Boa rega


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

Boa noite.

A chuva apareceu logo a meio da manhã, fraca, mais cedo que o previsto.
Manteve-se fraca, intermitente nas zonas mais interiores do distrito, até ao início da noite, altura em que se tornou fraca a moderada.
Neste momento é puxada a vento moderado com rajadas.
Agora parece mesmo uma noite invernosa.

O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm*.

*Tmín: 4,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,2ºC 

Tactual: 13,2ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Between (24 Nov 2019 às 19:35)

Chuva moderada puxada a vento em Amarante


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2019 às 20:30)

Chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 3,1mm
14,6°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2019 às 20:52)

5,2 mm acumulados 
Continua a chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

Boas, 

chuva fraca contínua, por vezes moderada, o acumulado está nos *9 mm*.

14.3ºc actuais, vento SW 22 Km/h e 95 % HR.

*194 mm* mensais


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

Boa noite.

Por aqui temos uma acalmia na última meia hora. Não chove agora. O céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO\SO.
A chuva chegou a ser moderada, acompanhada de vento moderado com uma ou outra rajada forte.

O *acumulado* está nos *16,8 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* já está nos *331,8 mm*, ultrapassando assim os 325,2 mm do mês de outubro.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite,
Já não chove 
Acumulados de 5,5 mm
15,0°C
94% hr
1011 hPa

Acumulado mensal 
151,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2019 às 01:36)

Grande chuvada de momento. 
T- 16.2ºC
HR- 89%
V.V- 9.7km/h 
D.V- S

*TOTAL MENSAL **244.2mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2019 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Dia idêntico ao de "ontem", chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Humidade relativa alta, temperatura agradável.
Boa semana para todos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia

Alguns aguaceiros moderados  durante a madrugada. 

(Por acaso alguém está com problemas de rede de internet MEO? 
Nem tenho NET nem TV... O router está sempre a ligar e a  desligar. Por vezes nem um minuto aguenta com NET.
Só tenho dados móveis)


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2019 às 15:32)

Boas 
Céu nublado 
Por vezes o sol tenta espreitar, mas sem sucesso 
Chuviscos de madrugada 
Acumulados de 0,3 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,6°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2019 às 22:23)

Boa noite 
Vai chuviscando por Gondomar 
15,0°C
91% hr
Acumulados de 0,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite
Vento moderado de S, rajada de 33.1km/h
Chuva fraca
T- 16.2°C
HR- 86%
Vai ser um noite invernal

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 00:06)

Chuviscos 
Acumulados ontem de 1,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2019 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

O dia termina com chuva fraca a moderada.
O *acumulado* desta 2ª feira foi de *6,4 mm*.
O vento sopra por vezes moderado com rajadas.
A temperatura tem estado amena, fruto de uma circulação mais de sul do que tem sido habitual nos últimos tempos.

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 00:16)

Boa noite 
Vai chuviscando
0,1 mm desde meia noite 
Vento de sul 
14,9°C
93% hr
1012 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2019 às 04:25)

Boas,

Vento médio de SSW 48km/h. Rajadas acima dos 70km/h 

Sigo com 13.3mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 06:06)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Madrugada de chuva 
Acumulados de 15,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 15,4°C
94% hr
1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2019 às 06:47)

Bom dia, 

madrugada com períodos de chuva por vezes bastante intensa, *15.8 mm* acumulados 

Neste momento 15.5ºc vento WSW 17Km /h e 96 % HR.

Tal como seria de prever, Novembro já ultrapassa os 200 mm com *210,8 mm* e até ao fim do mês deverá acumular mais alguma coisa


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 06:54)

A estação de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura acaba de chegar aos 500 mm mensais!!
Domingo: 29 mm
Ontem: 11 mm
Hoje: 17 mm

Quando puder partilho o gráfico mensal. 

Em princípio, das 3 redes (Ipma, wunderground e netatmo) deve ser mesmo a estação com o acumulado mais elevado do país.
Até Sábado continuará acumular bem.


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2019 às 14:03)

Pessegueiro do Vouga também está perto, *494.3mm* em Novembro, *36.6mm* hoje.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Nov 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,

Chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## Between (26 Nov 2019 às 15:56)

Chove com intensidade no Porto!


----------



## jonas (26 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Boa tarde, 
Chove com bastante intensidade por cá. 
O vento também se faz notar bem.


----------



## ampa62 (26 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Boa tarde. 

Por Covas um dia bastante agreste com vento forte. 

De momento com 13,2ºC, 96%HR, 20.2 mm acumulados hoje  e 331 mm em Novembro.


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 16:48)

Chuva torrencial 
19,1 mm acumulados 
15,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 17:36)

Castanheira, Paredes de Coura: 43 mm
525 mm. 
Ninguém consegue partilhar fotos ou videos dessa zona?


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2019 às 17:37)

Boas, 

por aqui choveu bastante forte pelas 16 horas, o acumulado subiu para os *19.6 mm*.

Neste momento vai pingando com 13.7ºc , vento WSW 25 Km/h e 95% HR.


----------



## Stinger (26 Nov 2019 às 18:54)

Deu para ver nuvens baixas a "bater" no monte aventino e depois as 16h mais ao menos choveu bastante com vento forte.



Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2019 às 21:36)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui choveu bastante forte pelas 16 horas, o acumulado subiu para os *19.6 mm*.
> 
> Neste momento vai pingando com 13.7ºc , vento WSW 25 Km/h e 95% HR.



Choveu bem mais do que o esperado... fui apanhado quase desprevenido


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Castanheira, Paredes de Coura: 43 mm
> 525 mm.
> Ninguém consegue partilhar fotos ou videos dessa zona?



Único registo encontrado na zona.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Único registo encontrado na zona.


Ai ai que malucos... 
Imagino como estarão as cascatas da serra d'Arga, do Gerês e por aí fora com tanta água  A ver se esta chuva abranda um bocado para poder ir fazer umas "viagens/visitas de reconhecimento"


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2019 às 22:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Ai ai que malucos...
> Imagino como estarão as cascatas da serra d'Arga, do Gerês e por aí fora com tanta água  A ver se esta chuva abranda um bocado para poder ir fazer umas "viagens/visitas de reconhecimento"



Deve estar incrível.
Olha dia 22 por lá, mais uns arriscarem.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2019 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar incrível.
> Olha dia 22 por lá, mais uns arriscarem.


Brutal  Acho que nunca estive nesta. Já está na lista 

Pois... mas a ver pelo Google, o acesso até parece ser relativamente seguro:
https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Ca...47ce3f4476ecfd4f!8m2!3d41.7609267!4d-7.986951


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2019 às 22:23)

Que falta fazia uma estação na Serra d Arga. Eu aqui de Ponte de Lima consigo ver correntes de água a escorrer pela serra. Eu até acredito que seja mais chuvoso que muitas zonas do Gerês.


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Castanheira, Paredes de Coura: 43 mm
> 525 mm.
> Ninguém consegue partilhar fotos ou videos dessa zona?


Como Paredes de Coura fica entre as serras da  Arga , Boalhosa e Corno de Bico , e proximo da costa ,tem condições para grande pluviosidade . Ribeiros e regatos a correrem agua o ano todo é o que não faltam. Há anos que lá não vou no Inverno , mas quando ia em pequeno , eram dias seguidos de chuva .


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 23:47)

Gondomar 
Dados de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2019 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

A tempestade extra-tropical Sebastien a trazer 2 frentes frias à península ibérica nesta 3ª feira.

Bela madrugada. Acordei com uma bátega de água valente entre as 3.30h e as 4h aproximadamente. Muita água. Pelas 9 da manhã o acumulado estava nos 24 mm.
Pela tarde mais uma frente a entrar, como previsto, e nova carga de água, menor que a da madrugada, a fazer subir o acumulado para os 36,8 mm.
Agora pela noite, mais aguaceiros fracos e o *acumulado* diário a subir para os *39,9 mm*.

É muita água em 2 meses. O *acumulado desde o dia 1 de outubro (ano hidrológico)* é agora de *703,2 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos *378,0 mm*. Mais uns pozinhos e chego aos 400 mm...



João Pedro disse:


> Choveu bem mais do que o esperado... fui apanhado quase desprevenido


É o que dá passear no parque da cidade e com tanta vegetação e pontos de distração nem damos conta do que aí vem...



jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar incrível.
> Olha dia 22 por lá, mais uns arriscarem.


A Cascata Cela-Cavalos é muito interessante. Tem um conjunto de moinhos ao lado e, subindo junto oas moinhos, vamos dar de caras com um belo poço verde-esmeralda em dias de boa luz. E mais umas quedas ao fundo.



João Pedro disse:


> Brutal  Acho que nunca estive nesta. Já está na lista
> Pois... mas a ver pelo Google, o acesso até parece ser relativamente seguro


O acesso é fácil mas para jipes. Carros não os metam lá, só 4x4 e com piso seco. Deixem as viaturas na capela e andem 20 minutos a pé. Vale a pena...

*Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2019 às 06:55)

Luis Martins disse:


> Como Paredes de Coura fica entre as serras da  Arga , Boalhosa e Corno de Bico , e proximo da costa ,tem condições para grande pluviosidade . Ribeiros e regatos a correrem agua o ano todo é o que não faltam. Há anos que lá não vou no Inverno , mas quando ia em pequeno , eram dias seguidos de chuva .



O local específico da estação assinalado a preto:
Deve ter influência daquela serra mesmo colada a Corno de Bico.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia 
Madrugada de alguma chuva 
Acumulados de 0,9 mm
12,9°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o dia está bastante cinzento, e vamos tendo alternância entre aguaceiros e chuva, fracos, ocasionalmente moderados mas de curta duração.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *8,6 mm*.

Hoje está mais fraco do que ontem, a massa de ar é menos quente do que a do ex-Sebastian nos trouxe.

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 94%*​
Uma curiosidade.
Ontem a EMA de Paços de Ferreira registou uma rajada máxima de 117,0 km\h.
Gostaria de saber a que horas se deu essa rajada. Acredito que tenha sido a meio da tarde, no período de precipitação mais forte, algum fenómeno localizado naquele local, exposto às entradas de SO\O.
Só agora vi e não fui aquela zona verificar se houveram estragos.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2019 às 22:43)

Resumo de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Nov 2019 às 22:56)

Boa noite, 
As novidades são: chuva, chuva e chuva.
Grande chuvada agora.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2019 às 06:55)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 1,2 mm
14,7°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (28 Nov 2019 às 11:32)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite,
> As novidades são: chuva, chuva e chuva.
> Grande chuvada agora.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


este Outono o Minho está on fire


----------



## ampa62 (28 Nov 2019 às 13:17)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva por Covas com um acumulado até ao momento de 15.2 mm.

A temperatura durante o dia de hoje variou  apenas 0,8ºC (12.1 a 12.9).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2019 às 16:58)

Boas tardes,

Aqui vai o gráfico mensal de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500 mts)
Hoje mais 34 mm e continua acumular. 
Valor mensal incrível...
Trata-se uma estação netatmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2019 às 17:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Aqui vai o gráfico mensal de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500 mts)
> Hoje mais 34 mm e continua acumular.
> ...



Cerca de 30 % da média anual foi feita em apenas 28 dias  Valor brutal  Por curiosidade , quanto é que acumulou em Outubro João?


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

Boas, 

tarde de chuva pelo Porto, com períodos de moderada,  bastante persistente e puxada a vento, o acumulado está nos *11 mm*.

Neste momento 14.7ºc , vento SW 25 Km/h com rajadas, 95 % HR.

Novembro já ultrapassa Outubro no acumulado mensal com *229.0 mm *


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Cerca de 30 % da média anual foi feita em apenas 28 dias  Valor brutal  Por curiosidade , quanto é que acumulou em Outubro João?



Boas Ricardo,

Esta zona em concreto não deverá ter media mensal pública ou mesmo registos, não sei, pois deve sofrer algum efeito daquelas serras. A média de que falas é de que zona? 
No mês de Outubro acumulou 333 mm.
Valores estrondosos em 2 meses.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2019 às 17:55)

Boas 
Chuva moderada por Gondomar 
15,4°C
Acumulados de 4,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2019 às 18:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Esta zona em concreto não deverá ter media mensal pública ou mesmo registos, não sei, pois deve sofrer algum efeito daquelas serras.
> No mês de Outubro acumulou 333 mm.
> Valores estrondosos em 2 meses.



Sim, eu estava a regular.me pela média de Paredes de Coura , que é aproximadamente de 2000mm num ano civil , penso que em Novembro de 2009 os acumulados andaram perto dos deste ano, mas existe aqui pessoas que conseguem confirmar  isso melhor que eu?  Mais de 900mm em menos de dois meses é sem dúvida um valor incrível


----------



## ampa62 (28 Nov 2019 às 18:09)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas chove em contínuo desde as 12 h pelo que o acumulado atingiu até ao momento 39 mm.

Por este andar é quebrada hoje a barreira dos 400 mm acumulados.

Acumulados em Novembro:

2018 - 441.2 mm
2017 - 135.9 mm
2016 - 188.5 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2019 às 18:21)

Boa noite.



JoaoCodeco disse:


> *As novidades são: chuva, chuva e chuva.*


Faço minhas as palavras do @JoaoCodeco .

Muita chuva agora pela tarde, bem puxada a vento, invernosa para "xonar"...Depois de mais uma noitada de trabalho, soube bem ouvir a chuva a bater nas persianas. 

O *acumulado*...esse vai nos *30,5 mm*.
O *mensal* está agora nuns simpáticos *420,2 mm*. Ainda falta bastante para o máximo desde que tenho a estação. 

O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas fortes por vezes, de SSO (nem mexe...).

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2019 às 18:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Aqui vai o gráfico mensal de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500 mts)
> Hoje mais 34 mm e continua acumular.
> ...


Tendo em conta as previsões até ao final do mês, é bem provável que ultrapasse os 600mm. É só a média anual da minha zona! 
A orografia tem sempre um papel muito significativo e este mês teve um padrão, cuja chuva orográfica foi dominante sendo isso bastante notável até mesmo na Região Sul ( como é o caso da minha zona).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2019 às 18:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Tendo em conta as previsões até ao final do mês, é bem provável que ultrapasse os 600mm. É só a média anual da minha zona!
> A orografia tem sempre um papel muito significativo e este mês teve um padrão, cuja chuva orográfica foi dominante sendo isso bastante notável até mesmo na Região Sul ( como é o caso da minha zona).



Completamente, e Monchique é bem o exemplo disso quando tem mais de 200mm de acumulado este mês, e à volta praticamente pouco ou nada choveu!


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Aqui vai o gráfico mensal de Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500 mts)
> Hoje mais 34 mm e continua acumular.
> ...



Já acumulou mais precipitação este mês do que normalmente acumula em qualquer mês (em média) Belém, na Foz do Amazonas e de clima Equatorial 







Seria interessante mais estações instaladas, por exemplo no Gerês, em zonas remotas e de altitude, certamente que os valores seriam  também bem altos e interessantes de seguir 

Penso que existia uma há uns anos perto da Portela do Homem, ou Leonte, mas infelizmente foi abandonada ou caiu no esquecimento.

Por aqui continua a chover  bem com *13.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Nov 2019 às 19:07)

cepp1 disse:


> este Outono o Minho está on fire


On fire é favor 
Tanta auga

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2019 às 19:43)

Boas,

Sem dúvida, que valores!
É por estas e por outras que quantas mais estações, melhor (devidamente bem instaladas). Julgo que todo o tipo de potencial ou diria extremo é sempre importante ser registado e merece cobertura, seja local ventoso, forte inversão, seco, extremamente humido, o que for, as estações são bem-vindas!

Relativamente à estação da Castanheira, segue com 41 mm diários e 590 mm mensais.
Vi agora a previsão do ecm para Paredes de Coura, o modelo mete mais 50 mm nos dois últimos dias mês.Vamos ver até onde vai aquele acumulado brutal.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sem dúvida, que valores!
> É por estas e por outras que quantas mais estações, melhor (devidamente bem instaladas). Julgo que todo o tipo de potencial ou diria extremo é sempre importante ser registado e merece cobertura, seja local ventoso, forte inversão, seco, extremamente humido, o que for, as estações são bem-vindas!
> ...


Eu sigo com 294.5mm
Espero chegar aos 300mm
Haver vamos...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite,

Tarde chuvosa pelo Porto, depois de uma manhã relativamente seca. Os acumulados oficiais estão assim:

Massarelos 13,4 mm
Pedras Rubras 13,3 mm

Temperaturas muito amenas, com pouca variação ao longo do dia. Máximas a serem atingidas agora em várias estações amadoras na cidade.
15,1ºC na minha referência do dia, com uma mínima de 13,8ºC.

Lá fora, nevoeiro há já um bom par de horas e sem chuva.


----------



## Luis Martins (28 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Em Pitoes das Junias está uma estação abandonada também . Seriam dados bem interessantes também., tal como Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2019 às 22:08)

Luis Martins disse:


> Em Pitoes das Junias está uma estação abandonada também . Seriam dados bem interessantes também., tal como Castro Laboreiro.



Em Julho de 2012 a estação de Pitões das Júnias estava assim ( fotos que tirei com o telemóvel) e ainda parecia estar funcional, no entanto, já na altura não consegui ver o sensor de temperatura/humidade e respetivo radiation sheild 











Uma pena que deixem as estações abandonadas, ainda por cima em locais interessantes como estes.

Por aqui o acumulado está agora nos *16.2 mm*.

14.9ºc ºc actuais e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Depois da minha prévia presença neste espaço a chuva intensificou-se.
As estradas pareciam ribeiros, das matas a água era despejada em pequenas torrentes.
Neste momento está tudo mais calmo, vai chuviscando.
O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado.
O tecto de nuvens está baixo, temos nevoeiro.

O *acumulado diário* está nos *44,2 mm*.
Com isto o *acumulado mensal* saltou para os *433,9 mm*.
E o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (1 out-) já subiu para os *759,1 mm*.

Esta estação, relativamente perto, já leva um acumulado diário de 41,9 mm: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I13SEROA5
Uma pena que esteja durante alguns períodos sem dados. Não sei que instalação terá.
Também esta, em Terras de Bouro, encostada ao Gerês, leva mais de 500 mm este mês (568,9 mm): https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBOURO1/table/2019-11-30/2019-11-30/monthly

Bem bom...Mais 1 000 mm e faço a média anual. 

*Tactual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2019 às 22:44)

Pessegueiro do Vouga nos *41mm* hoje, pertíssimo dos *550mm *em Novembro.


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Nov 2019 às 00:32)

Snifa disse:


> Em Julho de 2012 a estação de Pitões das Júnias estava assim ( fotos que tirei com o telemóvel) e ainda parecia estar funcional, no entanto, já na altura não consegui ver o sensor de temperatura/humidade e respetivo radiation sheild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È essa fica junto ao cemitério!


----------



## Cadito (29 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

Ah e tal e coiso... aquela cena... coiso e tal... como é? Coiso.  

Bem, em vésperas de toda a gente andar feliz aqui no fórum , partilho que estou a fazer o registo diário de precipitação acumulada no mês de novembro na estação de Cabril, no PNPG, sendo que, com o acumulado de ontem e a dois dias das contas finais, segue com uns modestos *517,70 mm *(upps que não trouxe régua, de forma que, em rigor, é capaz de, por um "pelinho", esta informação dramática devesse constar no tópico do "Interior Norte e Centro"). 

Ps.: Em breve irei ressuscitar o tópico "Registos Extremos de Precipitação na Península Ibérica", mas adianto já que este registo é "peannerz" , sendo ultrapassado por mais do dobro em algumas estações do PNPG central, nomeadamente Leonte e Portela do Homem...  

Bom feriado para todos!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2019 às 11:20)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> On fire é favor
> Tanta auga
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk



No meio de tanta chuva diria que está _on-water_!


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2019 às 17:26)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 1,5 mm
15,9°C
93% hr
1018 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (29 Nov 2019 às 18:30)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva! Tem chovido quase todos os dias neste mês de Novembro! Neste momento em Amarante temos chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite,
Parte da manhã seca, chuva a tarde.
T-16.3°C
HR- 93%
D.V- SO/W

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, seco de manhã, chuvoso de tarde e com formação de nevoeiro ao anoitecer, nevoeiro esse que se mantém até agora, bem denso por sinal.

Acumulados do dia, mais modestos do que ontem:
Massarelos: 4,5 mm
Pedras Rubras: 3,9 mm

Temperaturas também elas bastante amenas como ontem; máxima de 15,9ºC e mínima de 13,4ºC. 

Na terça-feira, antes de cair aquela chuvada durante a tarde, ainda consegui fotografar alguns dos últimos suspiros do outono no Parque da Cidade, maioritariamente tílias. Ficam alguns registos 




Silver Lime (_Tilia tomentosa_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Silver Lime (_Tilia tomentosa_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Silver Lime (_Tilia tomentosa_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




American Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




American Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




American Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




American Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Silver Lime (_Tilia tomentosa_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maindenhair Tree (_Ginkgo biloba_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




American Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




European Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_). Porto City Park, 26-11-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, seco de manhã, chuvoso de tarde e com formação de nevoeiro ao anoitecer, nevoeiro esse que se mantém até agora, bem denso por sinal.
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos amigo, João !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

joselamego disse:


> Excelentes fotos amigo, João !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado José  As três últimas já foram tiradas debaixo de chuva


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

Boas 
Amanhã seca 
Tarde de chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 4,5 mm
15,9°C
94% hr
Nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:40)

12 mm em Castanheira, Paredes de Coura. 
602 mm mensais!!


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> 12 mm em Castanheira, Paredes de Coura.
> 602 mm mensais!!


Jesus 
O triplo de mim 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:42)

joselamego disse:


> Jesus
> O triplo de mim
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Verdade, que penico.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Nov 2019 às 23:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, seco de manhã, chuvoso de tarde e com formação de nevoeiro ao anoitecer, nevoeiro esse que se mantém até agora, bem denso por sinal.
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, que beleza.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Nov 2019 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, que penico.



Gostava de saber de Castro Laboreiro e Portela do Homem


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Nov 2019 às 02:01)

Boa noite,
Vento moderado com rajadas de 20.9km/h
T- 16.4°C
HR- 91
D.V- S/SO


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

madrugada com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, o acumulado está nos *10.2 mm *( *250.4 mm* este mês ).

Neste momento vai chovendo fraco, 13.3ºc, vento SW 15 Km/h e 96 % HR.

Mais logo, e amanhã, com a aproximação do centro depressionário, os aguaceiros deverão intensificar-se e podem vir acompanhados de granizo/trovoadas:


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca ou moderada 
Acumulados de 7,4 mm
14,3°C
91% hr
1018 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Luis Martins disse:


> Em Pitoes das Junias está uma estação abandonada também . Seriam dados bem interessantes também., tal como Castro Laboreiro.



O meteogalicia tem uma estação relativamente próxima de Pitões das Júnias, a cerca de 1059m de altitude.
Segue este mês com 465,5mm.
Pitões das Júnias já fica a este do sistema montanhoso do Gerês. Certamente que a mata da Albergaria e todo o Vale do Rio Homem já acumularam muito mais precipitação.

Entrimio, na vertente norte do Gerês, segue com 494,2mm. Mas também esta localidade já é recebe muito menos precipitação que a Portela do Homem.


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2019 às 14:05)

Pessegueiro do Vouga
*29.5mm* hoje
*603.8mm* em Novembro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Nov 2019 às 18:50)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> madrugada com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, o acumulado está nos *10.2 mm *( *250.4 mm* este mês ).
> 
> ...



Boa noite, 
Dia minimamente seco, o sol já esteve em destaque. 
A temperatura chegou aos 16ºC/ 17ºC. 
O acumulado de Novembro chegou aos* 300mm*


----------



## Stinger (30 Nov 2019 às 19:59)

Depois de céu limpo eis que chove torrencialmente 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (30 Nov 2019 às 20:00)

Chove de forma moderada em Amarante  Durante a noite esperam-se mais aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de granizo.






edit: chuva forte agora


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

2 chuvadas tão fortes como curtas agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2019 às 22:29)

Grande chuvada neste momento pelo Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2019 às 22:34)

Boas,

De momento 22 mm em Castanheira, Paredes de Coura(cota 500 mts) 
Mensal está nos 625 mm!! (Até faz confusão escrever estes valores)


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2019 às 22:35)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Belas fotos, que beleza.


Obrigado João! "Fogos" destes deviam arder o ano inteiro 

--------------
Como previsto, o dia foi maioritariamente seco, ao contrário da madrugada e desde o final da tarde. Acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro 
O acumulado diário está nos 15,17 mm (ISEP) que segue com 294,7 mm este mês. Quase que chega aos 300! Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o final do dia até à meia-noite


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2019 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Olha quem é ela! É a chuva que voltou ao meu quintal ao final da tarde.
Depois de uma madrugada e início da manhã com boa chuva, eis que ao fim da tarde\início da noite regressou, impiedosa, cheia de força, capaz de transformar ribeiros em rios e valas de água em ribeiros.
Como tal, os aguaceiros agora são curtos mas cheios de têmpera, como que a anunciar a despedida dos dias chuvosos.

O acumulado...o *acumulado de hoje* está nos *34,8 mm*. Isto depois dos *21,1 mm* de *ontem*.
Somando tudo, o *acumulado mensal* está nos bem interessantes *489,7 mm*.
Os 500 mm poderão ser atingidos até às 24h. Ou não! Tipo "morrer na praia".  (não dá para novembro ter 31 dias? Dá?!)

O *acumulado do ano hidrológico *(1 out) é expressivo: *814,9 mm*. 

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 95%
*​Continuação de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, seco de manhã, chuvoso de tarde e com formação de nevoeiro ao anoitecer, nevoeiro esse que se mantém até agora, bem denso por sinal.
> 
> ...


Abençoado tempo nublado que deixaram as cores outonais no seu expoente máximo nestas tuas fotos João! Gosto especialmente da 5° e da 6°

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Abençoado tempo nublado que deixaram as cores outonais no seu expoente máximo nestas tuas fotos João! Gosto especialmente da 5° e da 6°
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Fotografar sem sol e com chuva tem as suas vantagens  Andava a namorar aqueles dois liquidâmbares há dias... não podia mesmo deixar de os fotografar neste outono. E são pequenos, imagina daqui a uns anos a vistaça que irão fazer! 

Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Olha quem é ela! É a chuva que voltou ao meu quintal ao final da tarde.
> Depois de uma madrugada e início da manhã com boa chuva, eis que ao fim da tarde\início da noite regressou, impiedosa, cheia de força, capaz de transformar ribeiros em rios e valas de água em ribeiros.
> ...


Vem lá mais... mas não sei se chega a tempo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

Trovoada


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Dez 2019 às 00:39)

Animação por Viana do Castelo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Foi um aguaceiro potente com chuva forte e pelo menos 4 descargas visíveis.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Dez 2019 às 01:00)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Foi um aguaceiro potente com chuva forte e pelo menos 4 descargas visíveis.


 
Vim de Viana a Barcelos com muita descarga elétrica nessa célula.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Dez 2019 às 02:33)

Belo ronco agora mesmo embora algo afastado.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 10,5 mm
11,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

